# *NEW REWARDS UP* Club Nintendo shutting down



## n64king

North America Ends June 30, 2015. To make way for a new rewards program. *All of them* seem to close on different days, but all in 2015. Check your local one to find out more (or scroll down for links others posted) Was that out of left field or no?
I mean they did mention taking down the Japanese store a while ago but never mentioned when or what would come after.
Probably also why 2014 Gold & Elite prizes were awkward downloads and why it continues to do nothing much.


----------



## spCrossing

Yeah, pretty much.

But at least Flipnote Studio 3D is finally coming out.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi

>new rewards program

Hmm, so couldnt they just rename Club Nintendo? 

Seems kinda pointless.


----------



## Solar

I'm kinda sad, but it's also not a huge surprise.


----------



## Chris

It's not just North America. See EU Club Nintendo closing Sept 30, 2015.


----------



## Jarrad

All of club nintendo, not just NA

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dreamy Luigi said:


> >new rewards program
> 
> Hmm, so couldnt they just rename Club Nintendo?
> 
> Seems kinda pointless.



the new reward system is probably just going to reward digital games/themes etc. I guess it's to stop confusing and/or people whining about how there aren't any physical rewards *cough*


----------



## Justin

Updated the thread title. As already pointed out, the program is shutting down worldwide including in Japan.


----------



## Reindeer

Tina said:


> It's not just North America. See EU Club Nintendo closing Sept 30, 2015.


I hope they add some non-crap stuff so I can use up all the stars I've gotten.


----------



## Jarrad

Reindeer said:


> I hope they add some non-crap stuff so I can use up all the stars I've gotten.



Feel ya

In the EU clubshop there are mario golf balls...........


mario.. golf balls..........


----------



## isebrilia

It was somewhat obvious they were shutting Club Nintendo down due to the N3DS not having a registration code.
 I can't wait for what this new rewards program has in store and Flipnote!​


----------



## lazuli

spCrossing said:


> Yeah, pretty much.
> 
> But at least Flipnote Studio 3D is finally coming out.



_IS IT OH MAN I CANT WAIT_



Jarrad said:


> Feel ya
> 
> In the EU clubshop there are mario golf balls...........
> 
> 
> mario.. golf balls..........



all nintendo gamers are golfers at heart


----------



## DJStarstryker

I spent pretty much of my US Club Nintendo coins last week buying that Mario/Pikmin 3DS case, so I'm good there.

My issue is I have a bunch of points on the Japan Club Nintendo side. And I don't know what to buy. :/


----------



## Jeremy

It's interesting that they are shutting it down and replacing it.  Why not just change it to whatever the new one is going to be?  It must be drastically different.


----------



## Reindeer

Jarrad said:


> Feel ya
> 
> In the EU clubshop there are mario golf balls...........
> 
> 
> mario.. golf balls..........


The only thing I got from that batch was the MK8 shirt, which was kinda neat I guess. But the golf balls and the pin badges were really weird.


----------



## Colour Bandit

I finally managed to log on after getting 404 errors for about 10 minutes, I missed the Yoshi plushie (Really should have got that, my boyfriend likes Yoshi...) and I've just spent all my points on the badge set and a Pikmin keychain, I'll probably sell the badge set though... I'm still going to collect points just in case anything good comes up though.


----------



## Alienfish

n64king said:


> Ends June 30, 2015. To make way for a new rewards program. Was that out of left field or no?



Good, really. Since quite a large part of Europe was excluded from it anyways. Hope they include more countries in it now whatever new they do.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I think that they want to make the rewards available in all regions and not leave certain regions out of the coolest rewards. So one new rewards program for all regions?


----------



## Coach

Why could they not just create / expand the club nintendo we have now to places without it?


----------



## Mandie

The articles about it made it seem like club nintendo was going away forever and ever and we have nothing else coming but I'm really glad that isn't the case


----------



## Reindeer

PlasmaPower said:


> I think that they want to make the rewards available in all regions and not leave certain regions out of the coolest rewards. So one new rewards program for all regions?


People are already bringing up something that Iwata said last year. He suggested that flexible pricing should be made available to consumers that buy a lot of Nintendo products.

Of course, that doesn't mean this is what it's going to be replaced with. The suggested system is unclear and some faults can be pointed out. Like if a person wants to buy a physical copy of a game at a non-Nintendo retailer, how would they get rewarded? NNIDs are often also locked into systems, so if your Wii U breaks down for whatever reason, it's a lot of effort to get yourself back into this kind of rewards program.

Only time will tell, obviously, but I hope they came up with something good.


----------



## Alienfish

PlasmaPower said:


> I think that they want to make the rewards available in all regions and not leave certain regions out of the coolest rewards. So one new rewards program for all regions?



I hope so, really. Why did they even had CN in some countries only when practically everyone got the codes lol


----------



## Mercedes

spCrossing said:


> Yeah, pretty much.
> 
> But at least Flipnote Studio 3D is finally coming out.


!!!! 
Is this true


----------



## Reindeer

Luckypinch said:


> !!!!
> Is this true


Yes.


----------



## Mercedes

do yoυ нave тo нave a ѕpecaιl мeмвer ѕнιp or can н veт wιтв reg.





Reindeer said:


> Yes.


----------



## bloomwaker

I was saving my points in hopes that we would get another Smash Bros. poster set like this one.

I was especially interested in this artwork:






Followed by this:


----------



## Cress

I'm really happy about this actually. There's also a bunch of games I haven't registered, so I'll either start out with a bunch of points, or I won't be able to use them but the NA rewards suck anyways, so nothing really lost for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And please give us Japan's rewards.


----------



## Reindeer

Luckypinch said:


> do yoυ нave тo нave a ѕpecaιl мeмвer ѕнιp or can н veт wιтв reg.


I'm not 100% sure what you said there because of the autistic text you decided to use.

The page mentions that all Club Nintendo members will receive download codes for Flipnote Studio 3D. There's a link on the page as well to Nintendo support, where they detail all the steps you have to take in order to receive it.


----------



## Lady Timpani

RIP Club Nintendo. :'( We hardly knew ye.


----------



## Eldin

Kind of a bummer, but I'm interested to see what will replace it. I don't really have enough coins for anything big right now, so I'm hoping when they add these "dozens of downloadable games" there will at least be something I like so my coins don't go to waste. c:

Mostly I just loved the poster sets, but I have a feeling that whatever new program they introduce won't have physical rewards, since they seem to be slowly moving towards digitizing everything. :c


----------



## chuchoo

Hopefully the UK club Nintendo will actually put something decent up for once before they shut down.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm reading through the page right now. Looks like I'm eligible for an additional gift on top of the Flipnote Studio 3D. I wonder what the selection will be.


----------



## Lady Timpani

chuchoo said:


> Hopefully the UK club Nintendo will actually put something decent up for once before they shut down.



I think all of the shops will be updating monthly before the shutdown? Hopefully so, because it'd suck if you guys were shafted like that.


----------



## PinkWater

Oh noes! Do we have to spend our coins before then or what?


----------



## Mariah

PinkWater said:


> Oh noes! Do we have to spend our coins before then or what?



Well if you don't, they'll just get deleted.


----------



## Jarrad

we have until september i believe


----------



## bloomwaker

PinkWater said:


> Oh noes! Do we have to spend our coins before then or what?



Yes. The last day to redeem your coins will be on 6/30/2015. The coins will then be deleted.


----------



## Jarrad

dapperlace said:


> Yes. The last day to redeem your coins will be on 6/30/2015. The coins will then be deleted.



I thought that was when club nintendo *codes* stopped working?


----------



## Lady Timpani

Jarrad said:


> I thought that was when club nintendo *codes* stopped working?



No, that's when the whole thing shuts down. Makes sense, seeing as June 30th has traditionally been the end of a Club Nintendo year.


----------



## Jarrad

Lady Timpani said:


> No, that's when the whole thing shuts down. Makes sense, seeing as June 30th has traditionally been the end of a Club Nintendo year.



oh okay


----------



## Reindeer

Jarrad said:


> I thought that was when club nintendo *codes* stopped working?


The dates for the US and EU are different.


----------



## kesttang

I hope the new rewards program have better stuff than current reward program. I still have 255 coins... I have no idea what I want to spend it on. Lol. Oh well, I'm excited to try out the new Flipnote 3D. I also won't buy the new 3DS. It's waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I actually have a ton of game codes and my 3DS XL code that are sitting next to my bed, hopefully I can redeem them for something good in this new system. ^_^


----------



## spCrossing

It's sad to see the thing go, but then again I haven't done anything with it besides a free Super Metroid, Mewtwo DLC, Smash 4 soundtrack, and eventually Flipnote Studio 3D (You guys have no idea how long I've waited for this).


----------



## Tao

Kippla said:


> I actually have a ton of game codes and my 3DS XL code that are sitting next to my bed, hopefully I can redeem them for something good in this new system. ^_^




They won't work with the new system. If you've not used your Club Nintendo codes when Club Nintendo closes, that's it, they're gone. It's the reason they're no longer giving Club Nintendo codes away with newly released games anymore.


----------



## Shimmer

It'll probably just be a similar thing anyways. -shrugs-


----------



## Tao

I actually liked Club Nintendo...It was free stuff for buying games I would buy anyway. I got some neat things just by buying games like I usually would. 

It's essentially "well done for being you". Arguing that the stuff is bad kind of struck me as pointless as, well, it's free...
What are Sony or Xbox giving you for just buying games? The content they cut out of the finished game and packaged as DLC? Whooo....Thanks.


I just wonder what this 'new rewards' thing is going to be. Seems odd to shut down Club Nintendo only to open a new system that sounds the same.


----------



## bloomwaker

Jarrad said:


> I thought that was when club nintendo *codes* stopped working?



The codes stop working sooner.




			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> 1/20/2015 - Products released after this date are not eligible for registration with Club Nintendo
> 3/31/2015 - Last day to earn Coins, register products with Club Nintendo, and sign up for new Club Nintendo membership
> 6/30/2015 - Last day to redeem Coins or access your account on the Club Nintendo website. Club Nintendo program shuts down at 11:59pm PT on 6/30/2015.


----------



## n64king

Lol @ people asking for non-crap rewards

- - - Post Merge - - -

I hope they actually do put up a nice list of downloadables next month, watch they'll just add 4 more like they did last time.


----------



## Reindeer

Tao said:


> I just wonder what this 'new rewards' thing is going to be. Seems odd to shut down Club Nintendo only to open a new system that sounds the same.


As long as the website for it works. I have way too many problems with the current (Dutch) Club Nintendo site, which is mostly hella slow loading. Logging in takes about a minute if not longer, opening the My Account page takes about three.


----------



## n64king

Reindeer said:


> As long as the website for it works. I have way too many problems with the current (Dutch) Club Nintendo site, which is mostly hella slow loading. Logging in takes about a minute if not longer, opening the My Account page takes about three.



Glad I'm not the only one, I've never seen anyone mention the lag that it has to just sign on, it's pretty severe but after that it'll be okay.
It sure could use some cosmetic updates as well, that'll obviously be part of the package.


----------



## pokedude729

Why a random game like Flipnote? Why not give a choice between a few apps?


----------



## n64king

pokedude729 said:


> Why a random game like Flipnote? Why not give a choice between a few apps?



I thought it seemed random too, but at the same time not shocked. It hardly seems like a reward, more of a "here give this to them now so they can try something else that isn't a standard game" and they semi force it on you so you can't say they never tried to make anything new.


----------



## bloomwaker

pokedude729 said:


> Why a random game like Flipnote? Why not give a choice between a few apps?



People who've gotten to Elite status will get to choose another game, though they haven't announced what games we can pick from.


----------



## spCrossing

pokedude729 said:


> Why a random game like Flipnote? Why not give a choice between a few apps?


I would agree that we need more apps than just Flipnote, but then again Flipnote Studio 3D has been delayed for an entire year and Nintendo just pushed it aside hoping that everybody will forget about it.


----------



## n64king

dapperlace said:


> People who've gotten to Elite status will get to choose another game, though they haven't announced what games we can pick from.



Okay good I misunderstood that lol It feels like there's a lot details in this to look at.
Plus they make it hard to look at by saying all the different cut off dates....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well this could partially explain why the 2014 ending year prizes were just DL games instead of actual prizes.


----------



## 3dsatackman

It is to bad but i am going to try to get some last rewards before it shuts down,If anyone has some extra pins please PM me thanks. Also hopefully it gets easier to get rewards in the new one.


----------



## bloomwaker

I'm honestly very curious as to what the new system would be, since they felt the need to shut this one down in favor of that one. I wonder if given time, we'd be able to earn ourselves some free DLC for games we already own. I don't mean exclusive DLC in particular, though that might be interesting as well. I mean DLC that already exists for games that are at a certain value.

I don't know that's very likely, but it's kind of a fun thought.


----------



## Improv

rip club nintey


----------



## nammie

well I hope they put up some decent physical rewards I still have like 700 points left...
I wish they'd just release those pikmin keychains EU got in NA ):


----------



## Boidoh

I need 60 more coins to get Elite....

Also, I guess it's time to finally stop putting off buying Grill off With Ultra Hand... But I got no coins...


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Boidoh said:


> I need 60 more coins to get Elite....



I need 580. ;-; Time to dig out all the games I haven't registered yet, since nothing's interested me since the Zelda/Animal Crossing game cases last year.

Hopefully they'll come out with a decent selection of games to choose from. I'm also curious as to what the "exclusive reward items" will be...


----------



## Solar

To me the whole "new rewards program" is kind of odd. They didn't make it very obvious and could've easily been skipped over. I still feel like the whole announcement had a really somber tone to it, and you would think it would've been a bit brighter had they emphasized the fact that a new system is coming. Idk something about it doesn't feel right to me and I predict this new program will be on a much more smaller scale.


----------



## JCnator

I'm a little late about the Club Nintendo situation, but one can see this coming even before it's announced. The way that Club Nintendo operates (most specifically Nintendo of America) is mostly designed for the Wii/DS era, and progressively became outdated as the program isn't seamlessly implemented on every system that supports Nintendo Network framework in first place. Then, joining Club Nintendo, registering games and claiming rewards are so ridiculously easy to do that there will be naturally a lot of people flocking on there whenever there's a new reward or announcement. I believe that the server is probably running a poorly-made netcode that couldn't handle this many people, therefore glitches and massive slowdown comparable to dial-up Internet will occur intermittently while the server is congested. That's why Club Nintendo is very hard to manage nowadays and is ripe for being replaced by a new loyalty program.

tl;dr version: Club Nintendo (most specifically NOA's) is so outdated by the already bad design that they couldn't fulfill their promises seamlessly anymore since a long while.


As for my coin balance, I currently have 360 coins and I plan to raise it up to at least 400 coins, since they're going to have new rewards. I hope that they won't be as expensive as they would normally be. Who knows Nintendo might want to get rid of every physical reward they currently have.


----------



## Cress

I have.. 1,295 coins, and I have a few surveys I need to complete. Whatever the reward is, I can provably get it. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or rewards since there will be more than 1.


----------



## BATOCTO

i have 555 coins and only need 130 for platinum since they said they're still doing those this year but in april if i remembered correctly :>

also i'm glad CN is going away goodbye ultra-hand and dsiware games. but i'm sooo excited for flipnote 3D me and my friends used to make so much flipnotes on the dsi and we had good times on flipnote hatena and that's where i met most of my friends and gosh it means a lot to me that we're finally getting it ;w;


----------



## n64king

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I have.. 1,295 coins, and I have a few surveys I need to complete. Whatever the reward is, I can provably get it. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or rewards since there will be more than 1.



Ugh thank you for making me feel better about my coin amount. I've got over 1000 as well, and I thought I had too many, in comparison to others posting ~_~ Don't wanna be left with a billion prize points for squat to spend it on.

But they say *DOZENS* of games then I'm going to probably be overloaded with NES and SNES here soon. Let's hope they add some GBA for WiiU as well. Oh boy I hope they add Volleyball and Pinball for NES *giddy*

- - - Post Merge - - -



BATOCTO said:


> also i'm glad CN is going away goodbye ultra-hand and dsiware games.



Ugh literally the only reason I'm glad it's going away. Tired of DSi & WiiWare/VC showing up. It bugs me right now that Super Metroid for WII is up when they could just give us the WiiU one already. But ok.


----------



## Tao

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> As for my coin balance, I currently have 360 coins and I plan to raise it up to at least 400 coins, since they're going to have new rewards. I hope that they won't be as expensive as they would normally be. Who knows Nintendo might want to get rid of every physical reward they currently have.




I imagine they'll be trying to 'clear out stock' since a lot of Club Nintendo rewards already seem to be stuff they want to get rid of like old DS accessories and Wii/DSi store credit.


I expect they'll throw up a few download titles, even here in the UK store where we don't usually get them.
If anything, just so you can't say "I couldn't spend my points, everything was sold out". If new download titles are up, most people won't have that excuse since there was at least something to spend points on.


----------



## LambdaDelta

So its very likely I'll have had platinum for every year CN was active in NA. Just need it for the current year, and I'm (not) gold.

Feels weird.


----------



## Pirate

I never used CN in my life.


----------



## Feloreena

I hope they bring out some better rewards in Europe before it closes. I redeemed a bunch of codes before I realised the selection was so bad, so it would be nice to spend them on something decent.


----------



## Alienfish

Pirate said:


> I never used CN in my life.



Me neither, but we never had it in the first place. Shame since I used to buy quite a lot of Nintendo games.


----------



## n64king

put the gold wii remote, or those Game & Watch DS games, the Hanafuda cards back up


----------



## Javocado

Rip Club Nintendo
Thanks NA for years of mediocre rewards 
:')


----------



## bloomwaker

Javocado said:


> Rip Club Nintendo
> Thanks NA for years of mediocre rewards
> :')



Considering this is never something they had to do, and essentially gave things out for free, one can't be too choosy. Nicer rewards would have been nice,sure, but they do have some pretty cool things on there (at least in my opinion). I got Windwaker HD for free because I had an account there, as well as Mario Kart 64 or Super Mario World. I can't remember which. One of them I bought, the other, I didn't.


----------



## Torts McGorts

I was late to the party on Club Nintendo, and registered a bunch of my titles a few weeks ago. I got one of the last Zelda game cases, which came earlier this week. Have some follow-up surveys to take, and will see if I can scrounge up any more titles. Might be able to get something else before it goes away.

Will be interesting to see what the next reincarnation of it has to offer.


----------



## Envelin

Despite Flipnote Studio 3D coming out, it will not have an online service for America. We will be stuck with the studio and no gallery to share what we make! As an animator, I am appalled that they have the nerve to mislead hoping fans like this! It is a mockery!

In fact, why don't I just stick to the regular flipnote studio on my DSi and just upload them to Sudomemo! At that point, at least SOMEONE is seeing them. T-T

Proof is in the pudding: http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...int_to_a_stripped_back_and_offline_experience


----------



## Javocado

dapperlace said:


> Considering this is never something they had to do, and essentially gave things out for free, one can't be too choosy. Nicer rewards would have been nice,sure, but they do have some pretty cool things on there (at least in my opinion). I got Windwaker HD for free because I had an account there, as well as Mario Kart 64 or Super Mario World. I can't remember which. One of them I bought, the other, I didn't.



I mean of course they have some cool things but I'm just salty that other regions got better stuff but whatevs, it's all gravy.
I just hope this new rewards program is a little sweeter.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I don't even know what Club Nintendo is...


----------



## jupisan

Shame its shutting down. Hopefully the new reward system has awesome stuff.


----------



## Isabella

it's probably just gonna be the same thing with "new" slapped on it, like the new 3ds lol


----------



## jobby47

Honestly I am disappointed that Club Nintendo is shutting down, because I don't have a Wii U and I like the games on the Wii that you can get off of it.


----------



## Tao

Isabella said:


> it's probably just gonna be the same thing with "new" slapped on it, like the new 3ds lol



It's just going to be 'Club Nintendo XL'. Exact same thing but the text is bigger.





jobby47 said:


> Honestly I am disappointed that Club Nintendo is shutting down, because I don't have a Wii U and I like the games on the Wii that you can get off of it.



I...erm...well........I'm not sure what you're getting at here.

Club Nintendo shutting down isn't going to stop you from buying or playing Wii games.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I'm glad. I joined because I wanted a cool elite present like that mario figurine back in like 2010? maybe. It's the only reason I joined because I wanted something like that but come around my first elite present time and it's just digital games and posters and it got worse every year. And it's just been a big waste of time. I did get some cool things though so it wasn't all that bad >.>

I hope the new thing isn't just more digital games but I feel like it is...


----------



## JCnator

Tao said:


> [...]
> 
> Club Nintendo shutting down isn't going to stop you from buying or playing Wii games.



To supplement this point, Club Nintendo has stopped counting the coins earned by purchasing anything from Wii/Wii Mode ages ago.



LoveMcQueen said:


> I'm glad. I joined because I wanted a cool elite present like that mario figurine back in like 2010? maybe. It's the only reason I joined because I wanted something like that but come around my first elite present time and it's just digital games and posters and it got worse every year. And it's just been a big waste of time. I did get some cool things though so it wasn't all that bad >.>
> 
> I hope the new thing isn't just more digital games but I feel like it is...



Nintendo of America has told that the next batch of Gold and Platinum rewards are going to be download-only as opposed to physical ones. And they'll arrive on April 2015 as opposed to July 2015, the latter of which will be when Club Nintendo completely offline.


----------



## Stevey Queen

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> To supplement this point, Club Nintendo has stopped counting the coins earned by purchasing anything from Wii/Wii Mode ages ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Nintendo of America has told that the next batch of Gold and Platinum rewards are going to be download-only as opposed to physical ones. And they'll arrive on April 2015 as opposed to July 2015, the latter of which will be when Club Nintendo completely offline.



Good thing I didn't even bother putting in codes this year. I don't even buy enough games to get Platinum anymore.


----------



## n64king

LoveMcQueen said:


> Good thing I didn't even bother putting in codes this year. I don't even buy enough games to get Platinum anymore.



That's a weird time to say "good thing", good thing you didn't put your codes in to get whatever free stuff out of it you could and you probably could have....?


----------



## Paramore

Damn Nintendo.

I was saving up for Platinum rank.


----------



## pillow bunny

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> To supplement this point, Club Nintendo has stopped counting the coins earned by purchasing anything from Wii/Wii Mode ages ago.



no they didn't, i redeemed the coins for my wii games today

- - - Post Merge - - -

does anyone know where the code for the wii (not the wii games) is?


----------



## JCnator

pillow bunny said:


> no they didn't, i redeemed the coins for my wii games today
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> does anyone know where the code for the wii (not the wii games) is?



Last time I downloaded Wii VC games, even the latest ones didn't gave me a survey to fill. So, it turns out that only VC and WiiWare games won't be giving coins anymore.

To register a Wii Console, you'll need to look up for its serial number and type it in on Club Nintendo. You can find it on your Wii's bottom side or in its packaging. This'll give you at least 100 coins.


----------



## Tao

pillow bunny said:


> no they didn't, i redeemed the coins for my wii games today
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> does anyone know where the code for the wii (not the wii games) is?




The Wii codes are on a case by case basis.

I bought a few Wii games at Christmas with the Club Nintendo codes still unused, but they had all expired and could no longer be used (except one which didn't have an expiry date, though I assume it also expired).

At this point, I assume only Wii games that were released towards the 'end' of the Wii's life will work/be in date.


----------



## Eldin

Tao said:


> *It's just going to be 'Club Nintendo XL'. Exact same thing but the text is bigger.*



Ah this made me smile. c;

And I think they just meant that they won't be able to get free Wii games for coins anymore.

I too am wondering what could possibly be different about a new rewards program though. It must be different or what would the point be of shutting down CN in the first place? But I don't really see what you could change that drastically. I guess we'll see!


----------



## Tao

Eldin said:


> Ah this made me smile. c;
> 
> And I think they just meant that they won't be able to get free Wii games for coins anymore.
> 
> I too am wondering what could possibly be different about a new rewards program though. It must be different or what would the point be of shutting down CN in the first place? But I don't really see what you could change that drastically. I guess we'll see!




Yea, I'm really wondering what the 'updates' to the new system will be because there's not much I feel that they couldn't have just added to the existing Club Nintendo.

Maybe they're simply just changing the system to a world wide thing rather than having each region separated with different 'CN currencies' and different gifts. If what I hear about them wanting to abolish region locking is true, this would make the most sense.

Maybe they might add more ways to earn 'currency'. I dunno, maybe an 'achievement system' where with certain milestones on 'new Club Nintendo' you get extra points, like register 20 games and get xxx amount of bonus coins. 




I would honestly like the first thing I said though. It will get rid of the complaints about certain regions having 'bad gifts' and instead give us all the same 'bad gifts', so less complaining from fans. Not to mention I could import games and their Club Nintendo codes would still work on my UK account.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

lolol they're called stars not coins for EU club nintendo. that's funny.


----------



## Reindeer

Idfldnsndt said:


> lolol they're called stars not coins for EU club nintendo. that's funny.


Because it's a different currency. Full games (meaning not eShop-exclusive stuff) give 250 stars, while from what I've read on these forums, the coin system gives 100 coins for hardware. I believe the stars amount for hardware is like 500 or 750.

When people around here say they have 3000 coins, it's a lot more impressive than a person saying they have 3000 stars. There's very few things in the Star Catalogue you can buy with 3000 stars.


----------



## Eldin

Tao said:


> Yea, I'm really wondering what the 'updates' to the new system will be because there's not much I feel that they couldn't have just added to the existing Club Nintendo.
> 
> Maybe they're simply just changing the system to a world wide thing rather than having each region separated with different 'CN currencies' and different gifts. If what I hear about them wanting to abolish region locking is true, this would make the most sense.
> 
> Maybe they might add more ways to earn 'currency'. I dunno, maybe an 'achievement system' where with certain milestones on 'new Club Nintendo' you get extra points, like register 20 games and get xxx amount of bonus coins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would honestly like the first thing I said though. It will get rid of the complaints about certain regions having 'bad gifts' and instead give us all the same 'bad gifts', so less complaining from fans. Not to mention I could import games and their Club Nintendo codes would still work on my UK account.



Those are both good ideas, one worldwide program would be great honestly. 

If they actually called it "New Club Nintendo" I would lose it, haha. I really think they should.


----------



## Tao

Reindeer said:


> Because it's a different currency. Full games (meaning not eShop-exclusive stuff) give 250 stars, while from what I've read on these forums, the coin system gives 100 coins for hardware. I believe the stars amount for hardware is like 500 or 750.



Hardware actually gives you 1,000 stars. Well, at least the 3DSxl and (for some reason) 2 Wii U's did for me.

I actually prefer having stars. Dunno why. Maybe because it's a little bit more 'unique' than simply having 'coins'.


----------



## Reindeer

Tao said:


> Hardware actually gives you 1,000 stars. Well, at least the 3DSxl and (for some reason) 2 Wii U's did for me.


I was going off memory and didn't remember it being that much. That's quite a good amount to get for consoles.


----------



## abby534534

I am really bummed about Club Nintendo closing... I joined in November for the first time, and I love the goodies I have gotten/am going to get (Zelda, Mario games cases, SSB CD). I should have joined eons ago... I cringe thinking about all the coins I have let expire through the years.

That being said, does anyone know how to be alerted on a phone when the new rewards are posted in February? I am guessing that they will sell out REALLY fast, and I want to spend my coins on physical items before they disappear. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lady Timpani

abby534534 said:


> I am really bummed about Club Nintendo closing... I joined in November for the first time, and I love the goodies I have gotten/am going to get (Zelda, Mario games cases, SSB CD). I should have joined eons ago... I cringe thinking about all the coins I have let expire through the years.
> 
> That being said, does anyone know how to be alerted on a phone when the new rewards are posted in February? I am guessing that they will sell out REALLY fast, and I want to spend my coins on physical items before they disappear.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I wish there was a way.  I'm just gonna stay up till midnight that night and see if they go up then.


----------



## abby534534

Lady Timpani said:


> I wish there was a way.  I'm just gonna stay up till midnight that night and see if they go up then.



Do you think they will go up at midnight PST? That could be 3am my time... too early!


----------



## Lady Timpani

abby534534 said:


> Do you think they will go up at midnight PST? That could be 3am my time... too early!



Haha, that is too early. And I'm honestly not sure how it works. This is the first time there's ever really been such a demand for the rewards that timing matters, so I've never paid attention to when they get updated. I might do some poking around to see if anyone knows, since I don't want to stay up till 12 for nothing.


----------



## n64king

abby534534 said:


> I am really bummed about Club Nintendo closing...
> That being said, does anyone know how to be alerted on a phone when the new rewards are posted in February? I am guessing that they will sell out REALLY fast, and I want to spend my coins on physical items before they disappear.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Wait LOL... did you say Club Nintendo alerts on your phone?


----------



## Danielkang2

It's not up at midnight, it's past that already. :3


----------



## cIementine

Do all your points just get removed? Or can you use the same account on the new thing? I have 6000 and I don't want them to go to waste ;v;


----------



## ADanishMuffin

OMG, I can't wait for Flipnote! I hope that the codes get released soon. As for Club Nintendo shutting down, I'm kinda neutral about it because I don't really have enough games to get a high rank, nor can i buy anything anyway. I guess it's sad for those who have lot's of points and stuff. :/



pumpkins said:


> Do all your points just get removed? Or can you use the same account on the new thing? I have 6000 and I don't want them to go to waste ;v;



Sadly, they all just disappear when Club Nintendo goes down, so I guess you should just spend them while you still can.


----------



## Danielkang2

I have 1100


----------



## RhinoK

I have like 5300.

- - - Post Merge - - -

CLUB NINTENDO DELETED THE STARS I PUT ON YESTERDAY WHAT




NINTENDO YOU SAID 150 WERE EXPIRING AND THEN YOU CHANGED IT TO 400 LIKE WTF NINTENDO???


----------



## r a t

Q~ Can you send your stars to other users, if so - how? I have 2500 but I can't afford those _totally cool mario golf balls - I'm missing out so much, so sad. _ No but seriously, I probably would've bought the sound track to super mario galaxy but it's not as if I really need it, I don't really want my stars to go to waste.


----------



## Maris82084

I wonder if they will let you transfer your accumulated amount to the new rewards program. I think they should layout the details of the new one before closing the club. This will give everyone time to use their points.


----------



## Murray

Antlers said:


> Q~ Can you send your stars to other users, if so - how? I have 2500 but I can't afford those _totally cool mario golf balls - I'm missing out so much, so sad. _ No but seriously, I probably would've bought the sound track to super mario galaxy but it's not as if I really need it, I don't really want my stars to go to waste.



no



Maris82084 said:


> I wonder if they will let you transfer your accumulated amount to the new rewards program. I think they should layout the details of the new one before closing the club. This will give everyone time to use their points.



they won't


----------



## Danielkang2

I second Murray, the rewards program is going to be extremely different, if it wasn't, they would have just updated it and changed the name.


----------



## spCrossing

I'm hoping that the new rewards program has better rewards for us Americans.

Seriously, we get the most crappiest rewards compared to the rest of the world.


----------



## r a t

Murray said:


> no



Oh, well never mind then, anyways-

I can't wait for flipnote studio 3D~~
I still remember hatena on the dsi c: A lot of creators 'migrated' to deviantart when it closed, sometimes I like to look through some of their galleries ^^'


----------



## n64king

spCrossing said:


> I'm hoping that the new rewards program has better rewards for us Americans.
> 
> Seriously, we get the most crappiest rewards compared to the rest of the world.



Don't hold your breath. We'll still get less than the rest because there's more people here they're serving.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I just want to be able to get something good when the physical rewards go up. Like yeah, I like some of the games available, but I'd much prefer some posters or something. 

Hopefully they're not crappy lol.


----------



## n64king

I wonder when Feb rewards will be added. Wishful thinking for tomorrow? Probably huh...


----------



## Lady Timpani

n64king said:


> I wonder when Feb rewards will be added. Wishful thinking for tomorrow? Probably huh...



I was hoping they'd be added today, but that turned out wrong. I get the feeling it'll be on a totally random day. Either that or sometime around Valentine's Day.


----------



## bloomwaker

I was sad to see they hadn't been updated today. Hopefully soon.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I imagine they'll go up on a weekday, since I'd assume Nintendo employees have a regular 5 day, 9-5 sort of work schedule. Which sucks, because so do I, so they'll probably go up while I'm at work. ;-;


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Wish they'd announce the platinum and gold rewards already because I'm going to be getting a game that'll end up as one of the rewards -,-


----------



## Lady Timpani

LaBelleFleur said:


> I imagine they'll go up on a weekday, since I'd assume Nintendo employees have a regular 5 day, 9-5 sort of work schedule. Which sucks, because so do I, so they'll probably go up while I'm at work. ;-;



Ooh, I hadn't thought of that. Maybe they'll go up tomorrow? I feel like updating in the middle of February is kind of weird, especially if they're gonna do it each month until Club Nintendo goes offline.


----------



## n64king

I'm really *not* surprised they didn't go up today. It's Sunday for one thing, and another thing is when are rewards (of any kind anywhere in the universe) ever rewarded at the earliest possible time?  Never!

Errgg a weekday sounds about right, also I feel like the rewards have cycled on Wednesdays and Fridays the most often, can't tell if it's just a coincidence though...


----------



## Danielkang2

I got this!!!!! https://club.nintendo.com/rewards-details/a/45265.do


----------



## Autem

I'm actually really impressed by these new rewards  I wish I had more coins now

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm debating between the Majora's Mask messenger bag or Kid Icarus Uprising, any thoughts?


----------



## Danielkang2

MESSENGER BAG, I BET THOSE THINGS WILL GO FOR LIKE 200 DOLLARS ON EBAY GET IT NOW SORRY I'M SO HYPER HAHA


----------



## Autem

I got the messenger bag! But now I'm sad cause I'm short 85 coins to get Harmoknight, which I really want c:


----------



## Danielkang2

If you have any coins or rewards you don't want I will buy them please pm me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have 425 coins, should I get the calendar or save up for the puzzle?


----------



## Autem

Danielkang2 said:


> If you have any coins or rewards you don't want I will buy them please pm me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have 425 coins, should I get the calendar or save up for the puzzle?



I'd save up for the puzzle if you think you get get enough coins in time, the calender is pretty cool too though.


----------



## Justin

Keep in mind that it's a safe bet most of the physical rewards will sell out very soon.

I just purchased:

















With just 5 coins leftover. Extremely pleased with this and honestly quite shocked at how many good options there are.


----------



## Danielkang2

I second Justin. I got the messenger bag too. I love my timezone for these things since it's 9:21 pm for me.


----------



## Rasumii

Oh my god! These rewards are beautiful! I only have 250 coins though... But I can get a few great things!

Like Majora's Mask for instance <3.


----------



## Melyora

My gosh, what great rewards O_O The EU Club Nintendo Shop doesn't have those amazing things!

I mean, just look at it. http://stars.nintendo-europe.com/

DS Lite cover and DS Lite game cases... How outdated are they? And only ringtones and other small things...


----------



## Jarrad

Lol in the UK club shop there was the Zelda link between worlds soundtrack for grabs, but now it's disappeared out of the catalogue

thank god I managed to nab one in time

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melyora said:


> My gosh, what great rewards O_O The EU Club Nintendo Shop doesn't have those amazing things!
> 
> I mean, just look at it. http://stars.nintendo-europe.com/
> 
> DS Lite cover and DS Lite game cases... How outdated are they? And only ringtones and other small things...



The EU clubshop is MUCH better than the NA one lol..


----------



## Rasumii

Melyora said:


> My gosh, what great rewards O_O The EU Club Nintendo Shop doesn't have those amazing things!
> 
> I mean, just look at it. http://stars.nintendo-europe.com/
> 
> DS Lite cover and DS Lite game cases... How outdated are they? And only ringtones and other small things...



A Mario Galaxy Soundtrack?! I would kill for that! That game has some of the best songs I've ever heard.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really want those ACNL Playing Cards and Messenger Bag. T_T


----------



## Melyora

Rasumii said:


> A Mario Galaxy Soundtrack?! I would kill for that! That game has some of the best songs I've ever heard.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I really want those ACNL Playing Cards and Messenger Bag. T_T



Not really a Mario fan though  I'd love those ACNL Playing cards too! T_T


----------



## Lady Timpani

Kinda wanna get the AC cards but also the MM stuff... right now I have 750 coins but 50 coins' worth of surveys, so I'm a tad conflicted.


----------



## kassie

The AC playing cards look really cool, wow. I gave all my CN pins to a friend so no rewards for me!


----------



## Mario.

Ooo i think i might get the mario t shirt and golden sun!!!


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Urgh!~ It says it's down for site maintenance just as I tried to get the playing cards


----------



## Lady Timpani

I wound up getting the AC cards and am probably gonna wait and see which games go up for Platinum rewards before I choose a game from the list that's up. 

Overall, I'm pretty satisfied with everything they had.  I just wish they had done this during the program's original run (mainly the past two years or so).


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Is the login time for anyone slow?


----------



## Rasumii

Everyone's logging on now.


----------



## Nooblord

Guess I'll get Donkey Kong Country Returns 3D. Played all of the retail downloadable games besides Sticker Star and NSMB2, but I don't really want those.

I was hoping they'd put out the Ace Attorney Trilogy, but it's a new game, and they seem to only want to put out their old games.


----------



## Maskwa

Got myself the messenger bag so far. Still have 600 coins left, not sure what else I want.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm looking at the digital rewards for 3DS, and I have a stack of codes I've never used including my XL one... TO THE REGISTRATION PAGE!


----------



## penguins

i got my eyes on those ssb4 posters bruh


----------



## Holla

Since the site is very finicky right now and appears to go down for maintenance every 2 seconds here's a pic of all the NA physical rewards. I tried to get shots of the games too, but I had trouble getting them to load correctly before the site crashed again.


----------



## badcrumbs

I haven't gotten it to load once yet this morning. Excited to see the games... but that MM puzzle is looking preeeettty sweet.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

lol. The site is always down for maintenance  for me


----------



## JCnator

Here's a complete list of rewards for those who can't even access to Club Nintendo of America. Nintendo of America's netcode for running Club Nintendo is so crappy that it can't even handle having 1000 users logging at the same time for an entire day or two whenever they put up some rewards.

Thankfully, most of the digital retail games that are priced above 600 coins didn't catch my interest. I only have 400 coins and I can't afford spending hundreds of extra bucks just to get some of the rewards. At least, I can get Doc Louis's Punch-Out!! and some 150 coin game.


----------



## Solar

The website keeps eating my codes and not giving my coins. Now I won't have enough for the AC Cards and I can't even access the website. I'm really upset.


----------



## Nooblord

I think you'll receive your coins once the site is back up.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'll put my codes in after the site is back up and see how many coins result.


----------



## n64king

Lol help them, they better have a more stable rewards site in the future.


----------



## abby534534

As soon as I noticed that the rewards were updated at 7am (EST) this morning, I made up my mind very quickly and ordered some goodies. With my ~1000 coins, I bought the Zelda 3ds game case holder and the Zelda 3ds XL case. Super excited! It was a tough decision though... I was also very tempted by the MM messenger bag and the Mario shirt. Ultimately I decided that the Mario shirt was pretty generic and I could get something similar on the internet. I also decided against the MM bag because the overlay was black on black canvas... and I bet it would be really hard to see. I probably would have gotten it though if it were Link instead of Skullkid on the front.


----------



## isebrilia

The rewards are really bang for your buck (the games available like Kid Icarus Uprising, Donkey Kong, etc). 
I don't have enough coins for the playing cards though... wah


----------



## Javocado

I gotta get some coins, man.
CN really shocked me haha.


----------



## pengutango

Site isn't working for me. Site maintenance. Welp. XD I was at least able to see what the new rewards are. Might be able to make use of the coins I have... maybe.


----------



## n64king

Screw it. I'll just look at it, at 2am. It works really well in the early AM haha


----------



## JCnator

I lucked out and managed to acquire a code for Doc Louis's Punch-Out!! download with a bit more persistence while using Google Chrome. Used it on my Wii U's Wii Mode just fine without even having any issue whatsoever.

I could do the same for 3D Classics Twinbee, but the link for that is broken and leads to a blank page.


----------



## Cress

After trying for 4 hours, I think I finally got the 2013 platinum posters. It said order has been placed, but the site is just crazy, so I can't be sure. I can still order more, but I'll try later.


----------



## Javocado

Seems a few people have forgotten, so just reminding you that you can still use Wii codes for Coins.


----------



## Zanessa

can I just log in to redeem these though
I've never wanted anything more than those AC cards


----------



## Dasbreenee

I can't even get on the website. -__-


----------



## Cress

Dasbreenee said:


> I can't even get on the website. -__-



Nobody can.


----------



## Dasbreenee

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Nobody can.



Some people have been able to get on the website. 
Read the first post on the top of this page. 
It really just depends on the person apparently. I'm able to get on the website and look at rewards, I just can't sign in.


----------



## Javocado

I just hope I can snatch the Fierce Diety puzzle and New Smash posters in time.
With 20 coins I'm not lookin so hot lol


----------



## Tao

Javocado said:


> Seems a few people have forgotten, so just reminding you that you can still use Wii codes for Coins.



Only certain Wii codes. Many of them have expiry dates.

Of all the code from all my Wii games (I decided to put them on Club Nintendo about 2 months ago) the only one that hadn't expired was Twilight Princess.


----------



## Cress

Dasbreenee said:


> Some people have been able to get on the website.
> Read the first post on the top of this page.
> It really just depends on the person apparently. I'm able to get on the website and look at rewards, I just can't sign in.



That was my post.  But it's completely down now.

I did get the confirmation email from them, so I did secure the posters! ^.^


----------



## Javocado

Tao said:


> Only certain Wii codes. Many of them have expiry dates.
> 
> Of all the code from all my Wii games (I decided to put them on Club Nintendo about 2 months ago) the only one that hadn't expired was Twilight Princess.



Oh really? I didn't know that oops
I thought they would all expire at the same time or some deal like that lol.


----------



## n64king

actually screw what this said I think it was wrong


----------



## CR33P

gah i can't log in so i don't know how many coins i have right now
i hope i at least had 700 because the prizes are pretty good omgg


----------



## Improv

can't fricking get to the order page grah


----------



## n64king

I saw a list of images on tumblr, someone took screenshots of what the game rewards are. Why is Wii Party U the most expensive one at 850 coins...? Put that as less imo. Also why didn't they put NES Remix 2, boo lol
It looks like they just made a lot of the games they have in Club Nintendo available all at once, plus full WiiU & 3DS retail games, as well as a couple eShop exclusives they offered for year end prizes before. Good thing that's what I expected.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Kid Icarus 3D very tempting.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

How much do you think Paper mario sticker star would go for in btb? I'm having trouble finding a price


----------



## n64king

I can't imagine, the game gets slammed for not being good and I think people are widely aware it gets slammed...


----------



## Dasbreenee

PuffleKirby21 said:


> That was my post.  But it's completely down now.
> 
> I did get the confirmation email from them, so I did secure the posters! ^.^



Lol at me being blind xD


----------



## graceroxx

Ughhh I just redeemed a code but for some reason, even though it said it was registered, my new coin balance wouldn't update. Then it booted me out saying the site is down for maintenance.
A little angry. I hope I got those coins because if so, I can get a 3DS game worth 600 coins.


----------



## bloomwaker

I see no sign of the Robin Smash poster, so sad.


----------



## nammie

got the acnl playing cards after trying to log in for the last like 30 mins
dang they're shipping them out late though, I hope it's within 2 months and not 5 bc I'm not gonna be living where I'm living now in 5 months sigh


----------



## Jaebeommie

This is ridiculous by the time I'm able to actually log in, the stuff I want will probably be sold out. 
I was even up early this morning and I've been getting errors since... *grumble grumble* xD


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Is there a way to reserve items??? I saw someone did or something idk. I reeaaaallly want those cards.


----------



## Cress

So there's 117 games total, 69 for Wii/Wii U and 48 for 3DS. O_O


----------



## CR33P

the game prizes are pretty good


----------



## n64king

It's ironic because these are a lot of the same games people are whining about, that come across as free games too often and aren't worth the bother.


----------



## bloomwaker

Oh my goodness, I managed to order the Villager/Rosalina/Palutena Smash poster set. 

Just watch them release the Robin one to kick me in the teeth.


----------



## JCnator

So, Club Nintendo is still being hammered even after midnight. Why are those guys still persistent even though they most likely have school/work to attend?

By the way, I just set the Server Overload Page of Club Nintendo as my desktop's wallpaper just to constantly remind me on how buggy is the service.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I was gonna go for the Animal Crossing playing cards and then I learned that the protective sleeves they come in are just cardboardish. (I originally thought they were like deck boxes for Yugioh cards)


----------



## Cress

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> By the way, I just set the Server Overload Page of Club Nintendo as my desktop's wallpaper just to constantly remind me on how buggy is the service.



XD Better than the Galaxy 2 screensaver.


----------



## pengutango

I think I managed to get the AC playing cards, but I'm not 100% sure... :O Site's been wacky as hell all day.


----------



## Murray

PuffleKirby21 said:


> XD Better than the Galaxy 2 screensaver.



still better than europe getting none of these new rewards... (yet, I hope)


----------



## LaBelleFleur

I have been trying to get on periodically for about 16 hours now... no luck. I can't even sign in, let alone register the few codes I have left or redeem rewards. I'm lucky if I can get through the "maintenance" screen to even view the rewards.

While I'm impressed they put out a great selection of final rewards, it's frustrating that most of them will be gone before I'm able to get at them.


----------



## zoetrope

I want to get the AC cards and the Doc Louis Punch Out game (since I didn't get platinum until 2010).  The rest of my points will go towards VC games probably.


----------



## n64king

Lol I wonder if it's the same deal as usual, where prize games will generate coins. I'll be able to squeeze out at least one more VC game if it does it. I'm nearly sure of it. Maybe I can get Volleyball after all.


----------



## Javocado

Club Nintendo is working pretty solid right now.
Just registered a couple codes finally haha


----------



## n64king

I got Kid Icarus and Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins. Saving the rest for now cause I'm torn between a couple things now.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Finally almost 24 hours later, I managed to get the playing cards. It wouldn't let me a couple of hours ago.


Lmao. And now it's down again for site maintenance ..so time to ponder how to spend the 400 coins left


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Only 220 away from platinum ;w; and 480 from those SSB4 posters... sigh


----------



## PrayingMantis10

emmatheweirdo said:


> Only 220 away from platinum ;w; and 480 from those SSB4 posters... sigh



It's a pity we can't gift extra coins in our accounts


----------



## emmatheweirdo

PrayingMantis10 said:


> It's a pity we can't gift extra coins in our accounts



I agree ;w; This should be a thing!!


----------



## Lady Timpani

n64king said:


> I can't imagine, the game gets slammed for not being good and I think people are widely aware it gets slammed...



Yeah, idk if anyone would really want Sticker Star lol. Best to look for something better/ something you'd actually play yourself.


----------



## Jaebeommie

Finally it works! Ended up getting Kid Icarus: Uprising and HarmoKnight. I'll download them onto the new XL I have preordered when it comes out xD


----------



## DaCoSim

Oooh such hard decisions now!!! I really wanted to get the game case since our other one is full, BUT I'd also luv to get mario 64 for the wiiU or mario golf or SSB too!  Ugh!!! Were stil 50 coins away from the game case but my youngest's bday is in 2 weeks and he's getting 2 games and my bday is right after that and I'm getting one or 2 games do we'll have around 150-200 more coins coming. Decisions decisions!!!!


----------



## Iris Mist

I was able to log on for a short time yesterday, and ordered the MM3D messenger bag. In a way, I regret not getting one of the games, but at the same time, it's hard to pass up a physical reward that I like. Plus, I made platinum again this year, so I will be getting a game download for that next month.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I thought the website would start working by now


----------



## Orieii

Should I get the LoZ: MM on the Wii or wait for the remake on the 3DS? I can't decide X3
Ugh, so many things I want! I'll be getting Kid Icarus Uprising, Animal Crossing Playing Cards, and probably Majora's Mask 

Edit: Omg! What happened to my coins?? It claims that I haven't reached Gold  I am Platinum. I'm gonna be extremely upset if all my hard work from collecting coins was pointless..


----------



## n64king

Lol it's being stupid again. I can view all the pages but can't log in, it keeps saying the UN or PW is wrong. Worked once but then logged me out without asking right away


----------



## Eldin

Lady Timpani said:


> Yeah, idk if anyone would really want Sticker Star lol. Best to look for something better/ something you'd actually play yourself.



Especially when the original Paper Mario for N64 is available. c: If I don't save up enough coins for one of the other prizes that's what I will be getting, I've actually yet to play it. 

I'm actually really surprised and impressed with the prizes released tbh, aside from the fact that the site is useless when more than five people are trying to access it. c; But that's nothing new so I don't mind waiting until all the busyness dies down.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'm not sure how many coins I'll get with 4 game codes and an XL code, but I'm staring at the original Kid Icarus. I have Uprising, and now I'm tempted...


----------



## graceroxx

I am SO HAPPY!! After fighting to log into Club Nintendo for about, hmmm... 2 hours? Anyway, I FINALLY managed to log in without getting the white screen of death and being booted out! This time I STAYED logged in... and I was able to use my coins for a prize I want!
A download code for a game is now sitting in front of me.  I'm down to 20 coins now, but oh well!


----------



## Orieii

graceroxx said:


> I am SO HAPPY!! After fighting to log into Club Nintendo for about, hmmm... 2 hours? Anyway, I FINALLY managed to log in without getting the white screen of death and being booted out! This time I STAYED logged in... and I was able to use my coins for a prize I want!
> A download code for a game is now sitting in front of me.  I'm down to 20 coins now, but oh well!



You're so lucky X3 I've been trying to log in ever since this morning. Hopefully I'll be able to access it by tonight


----------



## graceroxx

Orieii said:


> You're so lucky X3 I've been trying to log in ever since this morning. Hopefully I'll be able to access it by tonight



I hope you can too! A piece of advice: switch browsers frequently if possible. I managed to get in using Firefox, instead of Chrome (which is what I usually use). Try different things too. For whatever reason, I could only stay logged in if I clicked, "view rewards" BEFORE I clicked the log in link.
Don't give up and good luck!!


----------



## Zanessa

Ugh.. the site's not loading. Like straight up - a white screen. T_T


----------



## tobi!

I logged in and all my coins were gone....
FANTASTIC.


----------



## Orieii

graceroxx said:


> I hope you can too! A piece of advice: switch browsers frequently if possible. I managed to get in using Firefox, instead of Chrome (which is what I usually use). Try different things too. For whatever reason, I could only stay logged in if I clicked, "view rewards" BEFORE I clicked the log in link.
> Don't give up and good luck!!


Thanks for the tip  I'll try logging in using Firefox, hopefully it works X3 if not I'll just keep at it tomorrow!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> I logged in and all my coins were gone....
> FANTASTIC.


That's what happened to me  I even lost my Platinum status. I pray that wasn't permanent..


----------



## Zanessa

I went on to "Eligible products" and went to the "Wii" tab and


Spoiler











So uh.. maybe this will answer some questions?


----------



## tobi!

Orieii said:


> Thanks for the tip  I'll try logging in using Firefox, hopefully it works X3 if not I'll just keep at it tomorrow!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> That's what happened to me  I even lost my Platinum status. I pray that wasn't permanent..



It's not. I logged out and in for about 10 minutes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I only have 450 coins. Should I get the Desktop Calendar or the Cartridge Holder?


----------



## penguins

i haven't been able to log on in about 30 hours sigh
i will pray that my 1.5k points aren't gone when i go on sob

- - - Post Merge - - -



Norski said:


> It's not. I logged out and in for about 10 minutes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I only have 450 coins. Should I get the Desktop Calendar or the Cartridge Holder?



cartridge holder


----------



## tobi!

I logged into MY account and I found I have 670 coins. I look at the username and it isn't mine. So I fool around and eventually it goes back to mine. Geez...


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Norski said:


> I logged into MY account and I found I have 670 coins. I look at the username and it isn't mine. So I fool around and eventually it goes back to mine. Geez...



I need to find the person with 670 coins xD


----------



## Zanessa

Registered my sister's 3ds by accident
made it to 600 coins
shhh
she must never know lmao


----------



## DarkOnyx

I'm so sad.. If I knew when I was younger that Club Nintendo was free, and I could use my 30+ codes, i'd be swmming in gold, to get that amazing messenger bag....

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone wanna give a poor beggar free CN codes? No? Okay... ;-;


----------



## tobi!

DarkOnyx said:


> I'm so sad.. If I knew when I was younger that Club Nintendo was free, and I could use my 30+ codes, i'd be swmming in gold, to get that amazing messenger bag....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Anyone wanna give a poor beggar free CN codes? No? Okay... ;-;



why not make another "buying codes" thread in the tbt market lol


----------



## Holla

I'm really considering on getting Earthbound. Should I? None of the other games for 250 coins or less really struck my interest (well ok the Mario Karts did but I already have those). Though I don't know much about most retro games. I've heard really good things about Earthbound and I love the idea of a sily quirky take on a RPG. I'm still not sure though.


----------



## Zanessa

Wait, I have a question.
So I got the playing cards. Why does it say I can get the cartridge holder too? Didn't I just spend those coins?? Do they not like.. "go away"? //noob in club nintendo alert


----------



## Holla

ZanessaGaily said:


> Wait, I have a question.
> So I got the playing cards. Why does it say I can get the cartridge holder too? Didn't I just spend those coins?? Do they not like.. "go away"? //noob in club nintendo alert



It's probably just all glitched up from being busy. If you used your coins then they are gone. I logged into my account a few mins ago to register a Wii Mini code and my coins went to 0 and my Platnium status disappeared, but once the site isn't as busy ie 3am my account will go back to normal as should the coins you used.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Things are just really glitchy and finicky right now due to server overload.


----------



## Zanessa

Holla said:


> It's probably just all glitched up from being busy. If you used your coins then they are gone. I logged into my account a few mins ago to register a Wii Mini code and my coins went to 0 and my Platnium status disappeared, but once the site isn't as busy ie 3am my account will go back to normal as should the coins you used.



o ok
I cri ever tim 
I'll just buy a cartridge holder no problem lololol


----------



## Holla

ZanessaGaily said:


> o ok
> I cri ever tim
> I'll just buy a cartridge holder no problem lololol



Yeah, they aren't too hard to find as Club Nintendo has had many different ones over the years. I got the Animal Crossing one last year. Worst case scenario you can always buy a third party game holder. Not usually as nice but works just as well.


----------



## tobi!

What rewards are you guys gonna get? I don't want to buy any of the games offered. 

I might go for the Majora's Mask bag or maybe the playing cards. So happy I just registered my 3DS for more coins.


----------



## Zanessa

Norski said:


> What rewards are you guys gonna get? I don't want to buy any of the games offered.
> 
> I might go for the Majora's Mask bag or maybe the playing cards. So happy I just registered my 3DS for more coins.



I just got the playing cards. 
That bag was fab though.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Norski said:


> What rewards are you guys gonna get? I don't want to buy any of the games offered.
> 
> I might go for the Majora's Mask bag or maybe the playing cards. So happy I just registered my 3DS for more coins.



Aiming for paper mario sticker star. I can either buy it with btb or by cn codes to get it


----------



## Holla

Anyone else thinking about getting Earthbound? I'm still thinking on it as I can't get anything worth more than 250 coins.


----------



## Orieii

Currently downloading Kid Icarus Uprising  I still have 500 something coins left and I still have yet to register Super Smash Bros WiiU, Donkey Kong Country Returns TF, Super Mario World 3D World AND my WiiU Deluxe xD I think I'll purchase the playing cards, LoZ: MM, and if I have any coins left I'll get either the messenger bag or SSB64 for my brother


----------



## tobi!

Says I need 40 more to get Platinum. What does Platinum status do?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also:

ACNL Playing Cards or LOZ Pouch


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Norski said:


> Says I need 40 more to get Platinum. What does Platinum status do?



Forgot what month it starts but during said month they give out awards like full download codes (last year they gave DKCR3D) and if you have a platinum status the prizes will be better then the gold prizes


----------



## tobi!

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Forgot what month it starts but during said month they give out awards like full download codes (last year they gave DKCR3D) and if you have a platinum status the prizes will be better then the gold prizes



Oh, does this apply now or no since it's ending?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Norski said:


> Oh, does this apply now or no since it's ending?



Yea it applies now. I think you just have to get platinum before 4/1 to get a guarantee you'll be able to get a reward


----------



## DarkOnyx

Club Nintendo isn't loading.... I hate how this site is always busy now.


----------



## Javocado

Can't even see my To-Do List rip


----------



## witchy

just got the playing cards!! i had to call nintendo support and get them to register my codes from my eshop games i bought before i linked my account, and my friend was nice enough to give me some of his codes ;v; 
the website is now working for me by the way! its not nearly as slow as it was and i took surveys and stuff easily!


----------



## Lady Timpani

Holla said:


> Anyone else thinking about getting Earthbound? I'm still thinking on it as I can't get anything worth more than 250 coins.



You should totally get it! I just recently beat it for the first time, and I'd say it's well worth your coins, especially if you're into RPGs. It's $10 regularly on the eShop, so it's a pretty good deal of you're not looking to use your coins on anything else and really want it. 


Anyway, I just logged in to see about coins being lost, and it's showing up that all my coins are gone, and so is my Platinum status. The banner at the top says that they're having "display issues", so I'm assuming that's what's causing this, since others who have experienced this have had it go back to normal.


----------



## Eldin

Got to work and tried logging on on our faster computer, actually had no issues. Managed to get my surveys done, although I still only have 280 coins. ;-;


----------



## RhinoK

How many coins do you get for purchasing a Wii U game in America?

Because we get 250 stars for one game and it costs like 4000 stars for golf balls.... like wth


----------



## Lacey

Hopefully this is an okay place to ask since I have no idea where else to! Can you enter in two 3DS XL system codes if they're different colors/editions? My boyfriend has the Pikachu and I have the Pink so just wondering if that makes any difference. Thanks!


----------



## n64king

RhinoK said:


> How many coins do you get for purchasing a Wii U game in America?
> 
> Because we get 250 stars for one game and it costs like 4000 stars for golf balls.... like wth



It's only worth 160 Coins. Same as a 3DS & 3DSXL. You pay for the nicer things and get the same amount as the cheaper things. Weird. But nonetheless that's nearly the same as it is here. You only get 60-80 coins per game and when they finally add stuff it's like 700-1000 coins.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Have 435 coins and not sure what to get


----------



## tobi!

Do you guys thinks the messenger bag is worth it?

Black on Black design makes it hard to even see the design... 

I might settle for Playing Cards or the LOZ Pouch. Which do you prefer?


----------



## unintentional

Kinda sucks I only have 60 coins, that bag looks so cool (yes, black-on-black probably wasn't the best choice, but saying it won't show up doesn't make sense.  I have a lot of black on black designs from my edgy phase and they show up fine it's just a bit harder to tell.)  I'm just excited to see what games a gold status member can get (and flipnote 3d /) u (\ )


----------



## Iris Mist

Norski said:


> Do you guys thinks the messenger bag is worth it?
> 
> Black on Black design makes it hard to even see the design...
> 
> I might settle for Playing Cards or the LOZ Pouch. Which do you prefer?



I chose the messenger bag because that's the only thing that I would actually use. Plus I missed out on all the Majora's Mask special edition stuff, so the bag makes up for it.

If it wasn't for the bag, I would have chosen the LOZ pouch or puzzle.


----------



## Javocado

Still haven't got my survey for 2DS smh


----------



## tobi!

Saint_Jimmy said:


> Kinda sucks I only have 60 coins, that bag looks so cool (yes, black-on-black probably wasn't the best choice, but saying it won't show up doesn't make sense.  I have a lot of black on black designs from my edgy phase and they show up fine it's just a bit harder to tell.)  I'm just excited to see what games a gold status member can get (and flipnote 3d /) u (\ )



i never said it wouldn't show up. it's just a bit harder to tell.


----------



## unintentional

Norski said:


> i never said it wouldn't show up. it's just a bit harder to tell.



I know, but I see a lot of people saying it won't show up.  I'd personally go for the pouch, just for the fact I never use playing cards


----------



## abby534534

Norski said:


> Do you guys thinks the messenger bag is worth it?
> 
> Black on Black design makes it hard to even see the design...
> 
> I might settle for Playing Cards or the LOZ Pouch. Which do you prefer?



I struggled with the same decision! I had 1000 coins, and my top two choices were the messenger bag and LOZ pouch. I ultimately chose the pouch (and game case too), and here was my thought process:

1) Black on black- the design would be hard to see on bag
2) I looked on Ebay at previous club nintendo messenger bags, and the quality didn't seem very high/they didn't seem to hold up well over time.
3) Messenger bag had Skullkid, not Link
4) Previous pouches from club nintendo have been high quality. 
5) The design on the pouch is so stinking cool!

Now, had the pouch design been on the messenger bag in a contrasting color, they would have had me! It's easy for me to question my decision when there is so much hype surrounding the messenger bag... but I know I will use and adore the items that I ordered.

Anyhow! Long story, but I hope that helps


----------



## tobi!

abby534534 said:


> I struggled with the same decision! I had 1000 coins, and my top two choices were the messenger bag and LOZ pouch. I ultimately chose the pouch (and game case too), and here was my thought process:
> 
> 1) Black on black- the design would be hard to see on bag
> 2) I looked on Ebay at previous club nintendo messenger bags, and the quality didn't seem very high/they didn't seem to hold up well over time.
> 3) Messenger bag had Skullkid, not Link
> 4) Previous pouches from club nintendo have been high quality.
> 5) The design on the pouch is so stinking cool!
> 
> Now, had the pouch design been on the messenger bag in a contrasting color, they would have had me! It's easy for me to question my decision when there is so much hype surrounding the messenger bag... but I know I will use and adore the items that I ordered.
> 
> Anyhow! Long story, but I hope that helps



The design wasn't very good, I admit. I guess I just wanted something I knew I'd use. 

nvm


----------



## unintentional

Norski said:


> The design wasn't very good, I admit. I guess I just wanted something I knew I'd use.
> 
> Between Playing Cards and the pouch, which do you think I should get? Both would kinda be collector. Or should I wait for Poster/Puzzle?



I don't think waiting is a good idea (unless you know you'll be able to get it very soon/the poster and puzzle aren't in high demand)  knowing how fast stuff can sell out and the fact people are finally using stuff and buying.  I'd go for the pouch, just because I rarely play cards.


----------



## talisheo

So how much longer is the maintenance suppose to be going on for the club nintendo website? 
Every time I go on there it says that they are doing maintenance?


----------



## JCnator

Alright! I went ahead, claimed a download code of 3D Classics: TwinBee and used it to download on my 3DS. That's my very last coin-based reward, because I have no intentions on paying more games that are eligible to Club Nintendo for financial reasons. Now, I shouldn't have any other excuse to come back on there aside for Flipnote Studio 3D this week, along with my Mewtwo Download codes and Platinum/Gold rewards somewhere this April.


----------



## Cress

So I've made up my mind. My last 2 reward will be the AC playing Cards an then I'll get Tokyo Crash Mobs because it looks like insanity. Insanity is fun.


----------



## n64king

talisheo said:


> So how much longer is the maintenance suppose to be going on for the club nintendo website?
> Every time I go on there it says that they are doing maintenance?



Clear your cache, it's been working.


----------



## talisheo

n64king said:


> Clear your cache, it's been working.



I did, and it still gives me that the website is under maintenance.


----------



## n64king

If you're on Firefox that could also be a problem. If not then someone else may be able to help.


----------



## Holla

I bought a Wii Mini Code (worth 100 coins) off of a member here for TBT. After I registered it two days ago I still have yet to get a survey and my coins... :c Is it just going to take awhile or are they not giving coins for that anymore? I used all my TBT on the code so I'd really like to get those coins.


----------



## tobi!

Did you check under your products to see if it registered. If nothing shows in your to-do list, go to registered products, scroll down, and find the product. Next to it, it will have the option to give you a survey.


----------



## Holla

Norski said:


> Did you check under your products to see if it registered. If nothing shows in your to-do list, go to registered products, scroll down, and find the product. Next to it, it will have the option to give you a survey.



Thanks, yes it is registered I saw it on my list. I didn't see a survey option though I wasn't exactly looking too closely. I'll check again in the wee hours when the site is actually useable. Thanks! ^.^


----------



## n64king

I wish I could be aggressive enough on this site to use all my btb on codes, it feels like an mob.


*Although* if anyone does see this and has a butt ton of NA codes for *1400 btb *lemme know maybe we can strike a deal.


----------



## Holla

Ok I just logged onto my account the Wii Mini is listed, but no survey in sight, or an option/button beside it. I'm so frustrated right now as I Spent all my TBT on that code, but without the survey I'm stuck at 125 coins which I can't use for anything!


----------



## pillow bunny

for some reason i can't see the rewards on the get games and rewards page, but i can see them on the homepage? and when i click them it's blank...

- - - Post Merge - - -

WTF?!?! I HAD 7 SURVEYS AND I ANSWERED ONE AND THEY ALL DISSAPEARED? WHAT IS GOING ON

- - - Post Merge - - -

wHY DO I HAVE 0 COINS

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'M SO MAD THAT I'M NOT EVEN TYPING IN  WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## n64king

^ Are you serious...


----------



## pillow bunny

ok i think it's just because of high traffic or something? i logged out and can't get back in and it's saying "Due to high traffic volumes, the sign in function may not be working properly. If you are sure your username and password are correct, please keep trying." so it's probably something similar

- - - Post Merge - - -

ooh i can see the stuff now. i probably can't even afford any of them though


----------



## LambdaDelta

perhaps when Neo Club Nintendo happens, Nintendo will have learned how to have functional servers

lel


----------



## Ghost Soda

i can't get in either. i swear if i can't get flipnote i'll be angry. :U


----------



## JCnator

If Club Nintendo really wants to lessen the traffic jam on their server, they might as well send a download code of Flipnote Studio 3D to our emails instead of just having it to appear on to-do list.

I'm calling a server meltdown by the time they send Flipnote Studio 3D to every Club Nintendo member where it's going to be nearly impossible to log in for the next 2 days or so.


----------



## JCnator

Guess what, North Americans will get their download code of Flipnote Studio 3D...

...


Later this month.



Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/flipn...nth-for-north-american-club-nintendo-members/


----------



## Elisay

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Guess what, North Americans will get their download code of Flipnote Studio 3D...
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Later this month.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/flipn...nth-for-north-american-club-nintendo-members/



First they said we would be getting Flipnote this week.
Now they're saying we are going to get it this month.
What's next? This Year?!


----------



## Lady Timpani

I don't really care about FlipNote because I never had a DSi, so I never got to experience it (or its predecessor, idk). I still feel bad for all of you that have waited so long for it, though, so hopefully it comes out soon. 

On an unrelated note, I was thinking of getting ALTTP with my reminding coins, but I'm 50 coins short.  I'll have to spend more time thinking.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

It was probably because we got good rewards -,-


----------



## n64king

LOL Wow @ Flipnote rage. First everyone hates that we get Flipnote, then they're mad when it's delayed. Go redeem a virtual console game sheesh...

- - - Post Merge - - -

This feels like the old days when we'd get plot prizes on Neopets. This woulda been like a good prize shop, but our trophies (aka the flipnote) is slightly delayed so everyone is ready to mutiny.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Got meh cards yo.


----------



## n64king

Well now I really wish I could trade my btb for pins, but it seems like the couple people buying on TBT are struggling/buying them all up.

LOL I only have 5 coins left. How can I get it back up to 150 or 250 sheesh. I'd need system codes.


----------



## Iris Mist

abby534534 said:


> I looked on Ebay at previous club nintendo messenger bags, and the quality didn't seem very high/they didn't seem to hold up well over time.



Actually, I got a messenger bag 3 years ago, and the quality is really good. The canvas is really thick and holds up well. As long as this one is similar, it will be well worth it.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I had 320 coins, so I went ahead and grabbed the original LoZ. I've got 130 after doing that welcome survey I never did, so I'll go digging around for another pin so I can get a 150 game.


----------



## Bowie

I hope Nintendo closes Miiverse down eventually as well. I think it's great that Nintendo are expanding, but they should really keep these ventures separate to their games rather than trying to compile them all into one.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I'm really sad they are stopping this. I'm super excited about the new rewards. I want to save up for at least one of the Majoras Mask rewards, both if possible c:

If you people have any spare codes please Lemme know


----------



## bloomwaker

I came home to find that my Smash poster set had already been delivered. Hot dang.


----------



## abby534534

dapperlace said:


> I came home to find that my Smash poster set had already been delivered. Hot dang.



Wow! So fast! When did you order, and which version of the smash posters are they (first or second set)?

Either way, congrats!


----------



## tobi!

dapperlace said:


> I came home to find that my Smash poster set had already been delivered. Hot dang.



HOT DANG INDEED


----------



## n64king

check out this other thread here on TBT for "free" Club Nintendo coins. You get them by downloading free eShop things from 3DS & WiiU. Thought it was mighty helpful


----------



## JCnator

If you remember last year's Gold & Platinum rewards, then they are now there as purchasable rewards. That means games that haven't shown on North American Club Nintendo at all will be offered as the final Gold & Platinum rewards. This means that games of the Super Mario 3D World caliber might show up in that list.


----------



## n64king

I bet that's true. I'm sure I can see them offering the same old round of ammunition though, Mario Bros U and Pikmin 3. Luckily it seems they've put Nintendoland to rest and Wii Party U got downgraded to an "everyone" prize.

But that really makes me wonder hmm... they did say it would be games again for Gold & Plat prizes didn't they? Thought it was old news.


----------



## Holla

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> If you remember last year's Gold & Platinum rewards, then they are now there as purchasable rewards. That means games that haven't shown on North American Club Nintendo at all will be offered as the final Gold & Platinum rewards. This means that games of the Super Mario 3D World caliber might show up in that list.



If this is the case then I'm hoping for Captian Toad Treasure Tracker (Mario 3D World is great too, but it came pre-installed on my Wii U.)


----------



## oranges_ate_you

MARIO 3D WORLD!? I already have that


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

When it said "sorry this item isn't available" for 3D land I was going to ****ing flip out

Need to find 25 coins sooon


----------



## abby534534

Question: If I were purchase the Majora's Mask messenger bag from a secondhand seller (e.g., Ebay), do you think it would be cheaper for me to do it now or wait until later? On Ebay, the very cheapest that the bags are going for is $50... and that's still quite the chunk of change. I was wondering if the cost would lessen over time, or if I should act now.

Thanks!


----------



## Treeport

Okay, so it really has been confirmed Gold/Platinum prizes are digital. That kind of sucks, I guess. I can't imagine gold members will get anything great, since they only got NES/Gameboy games last year. Maybe we'll at least get GBA games?



ObeseMudkipz said:


> When it said "sorry this item isn't available" for 3D land I was going to ****ing flip out
> 
> Need to find 25 coins sooon


Did you download the free stuff yet? x


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Treeport said:


> Did you download the free stuff yet? x



Yep but the surveys expired since I wasn't into CN back then


----------



## n64king

Treeport said:


> Okay, so it really has been confirmed Gold/Platinum prizes are digital. That kind of sucks, I guess. I can't imagine gold members will get anything great, since they only got NES/Gameboy games last year. Maybe we'll at least get GBA games



GBA games are more likely since they already have a few in there. Maybe they'll offer Super Circuit. I dunno what else is left that would be considered "worth more".


----------



## Cress

Has anybody's rewards shipped yet? In NA at least? Just curious.


----------



## tobi!

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Has anybody's rewards shipped yet? In NA at least? Just curious.



My friend got his posters fairy quickly.


----------



## Cress

Norski said:


> My friend got his posters fairy quickly.



Which ones?


----------



## Jaebeommie

If anyone happens to have an unused code I'll trade an extra Persona Q code I have for it. I have two copies of the game so if anyone wants it and has an unused code as well, lemme know.


----------



## abby534534

The Smash CD will hopefully ship soon... they said March for that one, right?


----------



## n64king

abby534534 said:


> The Smash CD will hopefully ship soon... they said March for that one, right?



Yep says shipment in March still. They don't have much excuse to be late on that since registration for that ended a while ago but I wouldn't be surprised if it ships late.


----------



## Yoshisaur

I'm so disappointed that Club Nintendo is no more 
Right when I start getting nintendo stuff it shuts down. boo.


----------



## RhinoK

Nintendo of Europe have some terrible rewards


----------



## abby534534

Well, it's official: The animal crossing cards have sold out and been removed from the website. Nintendo probably didn't have very many of them to begin with... that is my guess.


----------



## Yoshisaur

abby534534 said:


> Well, it's official: The animal crossing cards have sold out and been removed from the website. Nintendo probably didn't have very many of them to begin with... that is my guess.


Aw. Not like I could have gotten enough coins last minute but they were so cute. Might have to pick up the Japanese CN AC cards on ebay.


----------



## tobi!

abby534534 said:


> Well, it's official: The animal crossing cards have sold out and been removed from the website. Nintendo probably didn't have very many of them to begin with... that is my guess.



I ordered them weeks ago and they haven't arrived. Being patient is tough.


----------



## Jarrad

RhinoK said:


> Nintendo of Europe have some terrible rewards



They had the link between worlds soundtrack for like 4 hours because it was selling so fast 

fortunately i managed to nab one


----------



## n64king

I'm surprised the cards lasted so long, usually things sell out in a couple hours.


----------



## Tao

RhinoK said:


> Nintendo of Europe have some terrible rewards



I don't even think they updated the Europe one with anything...At least not that I've seen.


Oh, except a crappy Mario hat they put up yesterday. Wowser, where do I throw my points?



Jarrad said:


> They had the link between worlds soundtrack for like 4 hours because it was selling so fast
> 
> fortunately i managed to nab one



I'm sure that was there for a few weeks :/


----------



## oranges_ate_you

There's like 5 Club Nintendo boards now, how come this one doesn't get stickied?


----------



## RhinoK

Is there a way I can complain about expiring stars to Nintendo?

150 were expiring at the end of last month. On 31st January (literally like half an hour before midnight) I registered Smash Bros for Wii U and then 400 stars expired a half hour later (the 150 stars + 250 Smash Bros stars)

Does anyone know what to do about this?


----------



## JCnator

Here's a much needed bump for this thread, since Club Nintendo of America began shipping Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS Club Nintendo Soundtrack to those who registered both the Wii U and 3DS version before January 13th 2015.

I'm actually eligible for this promotion, yet I haven't received a shipment confirmation as of now. I expect seeing it within a few days.

Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/smash-bros-wii-u3ds-club-nintendo-soundtrack-seemingly-being-sent-out/


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Here's a much needed bump for this thread, since Club Nintendo of America began shipping Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS Club Nintendo Soundtrack to those who registered both the Wii U and 3DS version before January 13th 2015.
> 
> I'm actually eligible for this promotion, yet I haven't received a shipment confirmation as of now. I expect seeing it within a few days.
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/smash-bros-wii-u3ds-club-nintendo-soundtrack-seemingly-being-sent-out/



Ah that's awesome. Can't wait until mine comes in. 


Also more news, our gold/platinum gift is going to be another digital game ._.
http://nintendonews.com/2015/01/club-nintendo-2015-elite-status-gift/

I was hoping they would give us something physical to remember it by, but it seems this is not the case. If we are lucky, we will get an amazing library of digital full games to choose from so I'm crossing my fingers c:


----------



## abby534534

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Ah that's awesome. Can't wait until mine comes in.
> 
> 
> Also more news, our gold/platinum gift is going to be another digital game ._.
> http://nintendonews.com/2015/01/club-nintendo-2015-elite-status-gift/
> 
> I was hoping they would give us something physical to remember it by, but it seems this is not the case. If we are lucky, we will get an amazing library of digital full games to choose from so I'm crossing my fingers c:



YAY!!! I am so so so excited for the smash CD! I was pretty psyched about it when I placed my order three months ago... It's going to be awesome.

Also, I agree about the elite status rewards. Given how extensive the club nintendo downloads were, I am hoping that we get a similarly healthy selection of games for gold/platinum status. I am actually holding off on buying any new games until then. Well, except Majora's Mask. I hope to get that one soon.


----------



## Lady Timpani

It'd be cool if the elite rewards were new games, but I honestly really doubt it. I have a suspicion it'll just be one of the games already available or a similar selection.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

When they announced the platinum and gold rewards past year was it like a few days before we could choose the reward we wanted?


----------



## windfall

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Here's a much needed bump for this thread, since Club Nintendo of America began shipping Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS Club Nintendo Soundtrack to those who registered both the Wii U and 3DS version before January 13th 2015.
> 
> I'm actually eligible for this promotion, yet I haven't received a shipment confirmation as of now. I expect seeing it within a few days.
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/smash-bros-wii-u3ds-club-nintendo-soundtrack-seemingly-being-sent-out/



Eeep, this is exciting! Hope I see mine in the mail soon!! Ahh I actually can't wait lol



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Also more news, our gold/platinum gift is going to be another digital game ._.
> http://nintendonews.com/2015/01/club-nintendo-2015-elite-status-gift/
> 
> I was hoping they would give us something physical to remember it by, but it seems this is not the case. If we are lucky, we will get an amazing library of digital full games to choose from so I'm crossing my fingers c:



Oh wow I can't say I'm surprised, but I will say I'm super disappointed :/ I've already purchased most of the stuff I want to play so I don't really know how to feel @_@ Barely made it past the first world in the DK game they gave away last year for platinum members xD At least the wait isn't long - we'll know what elite members get on April 1st. 

Gah need to decided what to spend these coins on...


----------



## n64king

They literally already said last year that this year's Gold & Plat prizes will be a digital game. So this shouldn't really come as a huge surprise.

But yay Smash OST. I think I should end up in the first batch, I want iiiittttt


----------



## AnEndlessOcean

Wow, it's been this long since the announcement and I still haven't heard about this yet. ^^; Definitely seems interesting, at the least!


----------



## Cress

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Here's a much needed bump for this thread, since Club Nintendo of America began shipping Smash Bros. Wii U/3DS Club Nintendo Soundtrack to those who registered both the Wii U and 3DS version before January 13th 2015.
> 
> I'm actually eligible for this promotion, yet I haven't received a shipment confirmation as of now. I expect seeing it within a few days.
> 
> Source: http://nintendoeverything.com/smash-bros-wii-u3ds-club-nintendo-soundtrack-seemingly-being-sent-out/



Registered on Nov 27, but no shipping confirmation yet either. That's the last of my rewards that I REALLY want from CN.


----------



## n64king

rly wish i could figure out if I could sell my BTB for a game code on here but that whole CN Selling board is just about the pins being sold. So I guess I can't do that lol...


----------



## Holla

I had to contact Nintendo about my missing Smash Bros Posters that I ordered prior to the Club Nintendo closing notice. They are sending me another set as they never came. I know it'll take a while to ship as they are really busy right now but it hopefully couldn't be any worse than my wait for the first batch that never came. I'm just grateful that they are sending a replacement set.


----------



## abby534534

Holla said:


> I had to contact Nintendo about my missing Smash Bros Posters that I ordered prior to the Club Nintendo closing notice. They are sending me another set as they never came. I know it'll take a while to ship as they are really busy right now but it hopefully couldn't be any worse than my wait for the first batch that never came. I'm just grateful that they are sending a replacement set.



I am so glad to hear that. The wait is annoying, but at least you'll get them!

Also, for anyone who has received confirmation that their Smash CD has shipped, can you tell us when you placed your order? I'm assuming orders are shipped in the order that they were placed... I'm curious to know when I can expect mine


----------



## n64king

Oh I got my confirmation email for the Smash CD just now! I placed the order on Nov 21


----------



## abby534534

Has anyone else received an email for their smashing soundtrack? I placed my order on Dec 15, 2014 and still have yet to hear anything.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

bump because i need to know as well, ordered mine Dec 4


----------



## bloomwaker

Got my Smash soundtrack today.~
I'm actually listening to it right now. So good. 

The e-mail itself arrived a few days ago.


----------



## Cress

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Registered on Nov 27, but no shipping confirmation yet either. That's the last of my rewards that I REALLY want from CN.



Still waiting. 2013 Platinum Posters and AC cards haven't shipped either.


----------



## n64king

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Still waiting. 2013 Platinum Posters and AC cards haven't shipped either.



Do they usually ship all the things from one account together? I was gonna say you should be right behind me on the CD since I did it 6 days before you, but maybe since you have multiple items you'll have to wait longer? :/


----------



## Jarrad

n64king said:


> rly wish i could figure out if I could sell my BTB for a game code on here but that whole CN Selling board is just about the pins being sold. So I guess I can't do that lol...



It really depends on how many BTB you have - bearing in mind most people generally accept more than 10k (probably something like 25k) for a game code. Just make a thread in the marketplace. I'm sure there will be at least one person looking to exchange their game codes for btb.

My only experience with selling btb related things was when I sold a pink feather for the equivalent of ?100 ($158) (emphasis on equivalent.)

good luck

- - - Post Merge - - -



PuffleKirby21 said:


> Still waiting. 2013 Platinum Posters and AC cards haven't shipped either.



I really wanted those posters  

shame the UK club shop sucks compared to the NA one

(http://stars.nintendo-europe.com/?locale=en_GB ..wrapping paper..)


----------



## Cress

n64king said:


> Do they usually ship all the things from one account together? I was gonna say you should be right behind me on the CD since I did it 6 days before you, but maybe since you have multiple items you'll have to wait longer? :/



I have no idea, I've never ordered more than 2 rewards withing 2 months of each other before, so that could be it, but I feel like most people registered the CD on the 21st, so they have priority.

- - - Post Merge - - -

/\
 |
The NA store has sucked for years, we deserve some decent rewards for once.


----------



## Jarrad

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I have no idea, I've never ordered more than 2 rewards withing 2 months of each other before, so that could be it, but I feel like most people registered the CD on the 21st, so they have priority.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> /\
> |
> The NA store has sucked for years, we deserve some decent rewards for once.



Yeah, is has.

But so has the UK shop. I would have loved the option to cash in my club points for game as opposed to paying money to buy them. The UK shop has had the same rewards for like 3 years. I'm not even exaggerating


----------



## Cress

Jarrad said:


> The UK shop has had the same rewards for like 3 years. I'm not even exaggerating



We've had some of the same rewards since CN starred and they've removed all of the cool ones.
"OH COOL NINTENDOG GREETING CARDS!!! Let's keep those! Animal Crossing fans? That's dumb lets get rid of it."


----------



## Jarrad

PuffleKirby21 said:


> We've had some of the same rewards since CN starred and they've removed all of the cool ones.
> "OH COOL NINTENDOG GREETING CARDS!!! Let's keep those! Animal Crossing fans? That's dumb lets get rid of it."



look







- - - Post Merge - - -

WE STILL HAVE DS LITE CRAP ON OURS


----------



## Lady Timpani

I think the newer rewards (like the AC cards) will ship sometime in March or April, since the info said it could take anywhere from two to four months. Hopefully not June, because if something goes wrong, idk who I'd get in touch with. 

As for the Smash CD(s?), idk what's up with that.


----------



## bloomwaker

n64king said:


> Do they usually ship all the things from one account together? I was gonna say you should be right behind me on the CD since I did it 6 days before you, but maybe since you have multiple items you'll have to wait longer? :/



They ship different things at different times. I ordered the Smash poster set second, but got it first since they weren't sending out the CDs yet. 

I'm not entirely sure how they process these sorts of things, but even for similar things (like the CDs) they can go in waves. Sometimes they send out codes in waves even though they're not physical things so I'm just assuming.


----------



## abby534534

Lady Timpani said:


> I think the newer rewards (like the AC cards) will ship sometime in March or April, since the info said it could take anywhere from two to four months. Hopefully not June, because if something goes wrong, idk who I'd get in touch with.



My new fear :O

By the way, did you all see the club nintendo rewards in Japan? So droolworthy! I adore that Animal Crossing 3DS pouch and the red and white club nintendo shirt. The red Mario pouch was pretty cool too.


----------



## n64king

*Oh I actually got my Smash Bros CDs today!* (cause people asked earlier) I hadn't checked the mail when I posted last.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So what I learned this page is buying a game code with BTB = not worth it and they send CN things whenever they feel like it.
OMG And the EU CN still has a weird pink DS lite purse.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Do any of you guys have recommendations for VC games? I'm probably not gonna get ALTTP, even if I decide to use the free games for extra coins, because I can't find my classic controller and can't buy one anytime soon. That leaves me with 200 coins, and I've been looking at Golden Sun and the Adventure of Link, but I can't decide between the two. 

I'm also open to any other suggestions you guys have.


----------



## n64king

Out of those two I'd go for Golden Sun but I also recommend Kid Icarus, Super Mario World, or Wario's Woods if those interested you. But Golden Sun def will get you more value and playtime imo.

Also I like Pilotwings but I don't think that strikes many people's fancy.


----------



## MishMeesh

I have 110 points right now, which is just 40 less than I'd need for the cheapest reward. ;w;


----------



## n64king

Grill Off thing for Wii is 80 lol...


----------



## MishMeesh

I don't see anything on the rewards page that says it's 80 coins, also I only have access to a 3DS. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait, I see it. But yeah, I only have my 3DS with me.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Have you tried downloading the free games to get you some coins? I'm pretty sure most of them are for the 3DS.


----------



## JCnator

MishMeesh said:


> I don't see anything on the rewards page that says it's 80 coins, also I only have access to a 3DS. :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh wait, I see it. But yeah, I only have my 3DS with me.



Try downloading the following free games if you haven't done that yet:

- Rusty's Real Deal Baseball
- Pokemon Bank
- Steel Diver: Sub Wars

All of these games will bring you 45 coins in total from filling registration surveys and Post-Play surveys. If you're still short of coins, try buying a $2 DSiWare software or any Virtual Console game to give yourself a 10 coins boost a pop.


----------



## n64king

I've only got 5 coins left. I'd have 5 more if I do that Kid Icarus Uprising survey but nah. 
Now that no games released after a certain date reward coins I don't think I need to look at CN until Plat prizes are up.
DDP is dead... so I really can't wait for the new rewards system. I hate Q1, it always feels horribly slow, and it is.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Has anyone played the Grill Off game? No one ever talks about it


----------



## JCnator

oranges_ate_you said:


> Has anyone played the Grill Off game? No one ever talks about it



I played that game and I ended up being very disappointed of it. The gameplay is essentially score-attack arcade-style, and the way we use the Wii Remote and Nunchuk for it is needlessly tiring my arms. Also, missing a *single* meat automatically means Game Over on single-player mode. The two-players mode is a bit more fun, as you aren't restricted on one life.

Unless you have less than 150 coins and have no intention on buying games that are released prior to January 20th 2015, you're better off staying away from Grill-Off with Ultra Hand!


----------



## Cress

So Nintendo sent me an email saying my reward had been shipped, but it didn't say which one. After logging into Club Nintendo, it says my 3 rewards I'm waiting for haven't shipped yet... So which one is wrong?


----------



## Holla

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So Nintendo sent me an email saying my reward had been shipped, but it didn't say which one. After logging into Club Nintendo, it says my 3 rewards I'm waiting for haven't shipped yet... So which one is wrong?



Give it some time. Club Nintendo can take a while to update. It should be updated by tomorrow. ^.^


----------



## Cress

Holla said:


> Give it some time. Club Nintendo can take a while to update. It should be updated by tomorrow. ^.^



Checked again, and my Smash CD was the thing that got shipped.


----------



## abby534534

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Checked again, and my Smash CD was the thing that got shipped.



When did you place the order for your smash cd?


----------



## Cress

abby534534 said:


> When did you place the order for your smash cd?



November 27.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Got mine today and I ordered on November 25th but it may have come yesterday because I forgot to check the mail!


----------



## n64king

I can't stop listening to Duck Hunt Medley. ily


----------



## JCnator

Did anyone from Canada received their Super Smash Bros. Music CD yet? I didn't received any email confirming that it's being shipped and it's still sitting on my list of orders I've placed since November 2014 with its order status as blank.


----------



## Yoshisaur

For anyone who has been an Elite member before... what kind of games will they have available for a Gold Member? Or have they given out games before?


----------



## n64king

Yoshisaur said:


> For anyone who has been an Elite member before... what kind of games will they have available for a Gold Member? Or have they given out games before?



Last year Platinum members were allowed to choose from games that would normally cost more, or are more coveted at any rate. Dr Luigi, Game & Wario, NES Remix 1 and Earthbound were in there for WiiU, I remember 3DS had DK Country Returns 3D and that 3D Mario vs DK Minis game, as well as some others. They also were allowed to choose from the same Virtual Console games that were awarded to Gold, which imo were nothing to get excited over. Mario Bros (NES), Ice Climber, Zelda 2, Kid Icarus, Wario Land 2, Mario World 6 Gold Coins, etc. 
I have a strong feeling they're going to give away similar rewards this year. You can probably decipher what may come up as Gold & Plat prizes if you take into consideration what isn't already up for prizes right now.

I have a strong feeling Pikmin 3 or DK Tropical Freeze may show up for platinum. But who knows, you can count on some NES & SNES Virtual Console though.

Last year I picked up NES Remix for my Platinum prize, it was worth it since I had everything else but I didn't want to pay for it and it worked out in my favor haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Almost everything they gave out last year ended up as normal prizes this year. They canned their old prizes of Nintendoland & NSMBU finally....


----------



## tobi!

Has anyone received their cards yet?


----------



## Cress

Norski said:


> Has anyone received their cards yet?



The Animal Crossing ones? No. I also put my order in for them kinda late, so I'll probably be one of the last people to get them.

Unrelated, but this is my 3,000th post! Woop!


----------



## oranges_ate_you

I dont think they have shipped the cards yet have they? I havent seen any posts about it at all anywhere


----------



## Eldin

Since the poster set I wanted sold out a while back I said screw it and grabbed the messenger bag. My laptop in it's sleeve should fit in it nicely and the bag I have now is way too bulky/heavy, so I figured at least I'll use it. c;

I didn't really want to bother with any of the games since I'm more a physical game fan, plus I imagine I'll get a game for Platinum status anyways.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

I wish they would just add Gold & Platinum prizes. Time ran out people lets go already.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Every time I see a post here I think it's that someone posted about Nintendo announcing the rewards -_-


----------



## n64king

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Every time I see a post here I think it's that someone posted about Nintendo announcing the rewards -_-



Yeah I wish I could change the topic now, but I bet even if I report myself to change the topic they won't cause Staff already edited it to what it is now ~_~ Kinda needs to lose the *NEW* part, maybe get temp stickied too.
My other sticky board is jacked up too a little with that outdated poll LOL


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Im so sick of waiting. Why are thye so slow?


----------



## Yoshisaur

On the website it says they will not have the Elite status prizes out until April since you can register products until March 31st.
https://club.nintendo.com/how-it-works.do

Bottom left


----------



## Cress

Got my CD today! I now have no idea how to get the CDs out of the case, I think they're stuck...


----------



## n64king

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Got my CD today! I now have no idea how to get the CDs out of the case, I think they're stuck...



Just try hard enough not to break it. Mine weren't trying to come out either at first, after the first try it was fine lol


----------



## Cress

n64king said:


> Just try hard enough not to break it. Mine weren't trying to come out either at first, after the first try it was fine lol



Yeah, got them out finally. That required too much for 2 CDs.


----------



## n64king

Yeah they sure weren't trying to let them fly out of their position during their voyage to our homes.


----------



## Alix

Oh


----------



## Yoshisaur

Club Nintendo is down for maintenance. I hope this means an update! Maybe we'll get to see a peek at the new rewards system or what they are giving out for elite status!


----------



## SockHead

**** i forget if i did the club nintendo **** for smash oops


----------



## n64king

Yoshisaur said:


> Club Nintendo is down for maintenance. I hope this means an update! Maybe we'll get to see a peek at the new rewards system or what they are giving out for elite status!



Pfft you mean if they accidentally launch the new shop, everyone sees it, then they take it away and pretend we didn't see it?


----------



## JCnator

Club Nintendo is back online and there's absolutely nothing new as of now. The downtime didn't took very long, and it's only for maintenance.

The waiting game continues until April, while I'm still waiting for the Smash CD to arrive. I did sent a message to NOA, and an automated reply says that I should wait until the end of March before I could start hitting the panic button.


----------



## abby534534

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> The waiting game continues until April, while I'm still waiting for the Smash CD to arrive. I did sent a message to NOA, and an automated reply says that I should wait until the end of March before I could start hitting the panic button.



Mine hasn't arrived either. To be fair though, I ordered mine fairly late.... Dec 15, 2014. I haven't heard of anyone who placed their order in December and has received their CD yet.


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Everytime someone posts here I think there's new rewards up


----------



## Yoshisaur

oranges_ate_you said:


> Everytime someone posts here I think there's new rewards up


Yeah I hope SOMETHING has happened. But it's just all of us complaining about waiting


----------



## abby534534

Hm... it appears that Club Nintendo added the 2013 platinum posters back to the rewards list.

And also, my cd shipped! Finally! Now, I will still probably have to wait a week before it gets to me, but at least it's in transit.


----------



## Nerd House

*Perhaps an edit to the thread title would be prudent at this point. The rewards are most likely not going to change.*


----------



## n64king

I reported it twice for a change at different times recently and they didn't do it and I can't anymore.


----------



## Eldin

abby534534 said:


> Hm... it appears that Club Nintendo added the 2013 platinum posters back to the rewards list.
> 
> And also, my cd shipped! Finally! Now, I will still probably have to wait a week before it gets to me, but at least it's in transit.



SERIOUSLY

that was the only reward I actually wanted and once I saved up the coins it was gone. 

so I just ordered the MM bag a few days ago, screw you CN. >:l


----------



## Yoshisaur

In case anyone hasn't noticed all of the post-play surveys also expire on the 31st. If you register anything after the 24th it looks like you won't get the extra 10 coins. I'll post in the other Club Nintendo thread too.


----------



## undernickle

can anyone help get me easy coins for free? I already got the free apps.


----------



## Moddie

The prizes for Europe are still awful and haven't changed in what feels like forever. It's a shame there's nothing I want on there.


----------



## miyac

I'm still not sure for which games I'm going to trade my coins, there are a lot of options, Mario 3d Land, Wonderful 101, Kid Icarus, I don't know! Thanks to the person who posted that list of free games though I still need 40 coins for platinum, still have a few days so hopefully I'll manage to get them, how I don't know lol :3


----------



## JCnator

miyac said:


> I'm still not sure for which games I'm going to trade my coins, there are a lot of options, Mario 3d Land, Wonderful 101, Kid Icarus, I don't know! Thanks to the person who posted that list of free games though I still need 40 coins for platinum, still have a few days so hopefully I'll manage to get them, how I don't know lol :3



You'll have until March 24th to make your decision or else you won't be able to get a Post-Play Survey that's worth 10 coins. These surveys appear a week after you registered your game. Any retail game will be giving you at least 30 coins for the registration survey, even if you purchased one of them from Club Nintendo.


----------



## n64king

Oh crap that means I have to make up my mind already on what I want to spend my 1000 btb on to make someone get me a code soon. I can't decide omg omg omg *potty dance*


----------



## Yoshisaur

I will get the rest of my post-play surveys tomorrow and I'll be platinum! I can't wait to see what we get. 



miyac said:


> I'm still not sure for which games I'm going to trade my coins, there are a lot of options, Mario 3d Land, Wonderful 101, Kid Icarus, I don't know! Thanks to the person who posted that list of free games though I still need 40 coins for platinum, still have a few days so hopefully I'll manage to get them, how I don't know lol :3


I traded about 400-500 bells per 40 coin code in the marketplace


----------



## oranges_ate_you

Everytime someone posts here I think there are new rewards.


----------



## Yoshisaur

oranges_ate_you said:


> Everytime someone posts here I think there are new rewards.



Me too. Sorry for this false alarm, lol.


What is everyone hoping for in the prizes for platinum? I'd be the happiest girl alive if Luigi's Mansion was up for grabs.


----------



## abby534534

Yoshisaur said:


> What is everyone hoping for in the prizes for platinum? I'd be the happiest girl alive if Luigi's Mansion was up for grabs.



Although I want physical rewards, it really sounds like they'll be digital. I'd like a full price 3DS game that I don't already have... like DKC 3D or New Super Mario Bros. 2.... or maybe Starfox or Kid Icarus.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

abby534534 said:


> Although I want physical rewards, it really sounds like they'll be digital. I'd like a full price 3DS game that I don't already have... like DKC 3D or New Super Mario Bros. 2.... or maybe Starfox or Kid Icarus.



I doubt it will be those rewards because you can buy them already. I think it will be a game from like the Mario 3D World time, and if we are lucky a newer game like ORAS or MM3D.


----------



## SolarInferno

oranges_ate_you said:


> Everytime someone posts here I think there are new rewards.



There's a whole load of games up in the European Club Nintendo store now, I think they were being put up on the 19th so I'm actually surprised it hasn't been mentioned here. To be quite honest though, even though they're games, I took one look at them and just thought "meh". If some of the WiiU games were 3DS games, I might be interested.

New WiiU Rewards -
Advance Wars (3900 stars)
Art Academy: SketchPad (1100 stars)
Duck Hunt (1300 stars)
Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones (3900 stars)
F-Zero (2100 stars)
F-Zero: Maximum Velocity (1800 stars)
Golden Sun(3900 stars)
Ice Hockey(1300 stars)
Mario Golf: Advance Tour(3900 stars)
Mario Kart 8: Add-on Content Pack 1: The Legend of Zelda x Mario Kart 8(2100 stars)
Mario's Super Picross (4500 stars)
Metroid Fusion (1800 stars)
NES Remix (2600 stars)
NES Remix 2 (5600 stars)
Pikmin Short Movies HD (1300 stars)
Pilotwings (2100 stars)
Pullblox World(5600 stars)
Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels(1300 stars)
Super Metroid (2100 stars)
Super Punch-Out!! (2100 stars)
The Legend of Zelda (1300 stars)
Wii Sports Club Single-Sport Pass: Bowling (5600 stars)
Wii Sports Club 2-in-1 Single-Sport Pass: Boxing and Baseball (5600 stars)
Wii Sports Club Single-Sport Pass: Golf (5600 stars)
Wii Sports Club Single-Sport Pass: Tennis (5600 stars)
Wii Street U powered by Google (1300 stars)
Wii U Panorama View Birds in Flight (600 stars)
Wii U Panorama View Carnival! (600 stars)
Wii U Panorama View Rickshaw Around Kyoto (600 stars)
Zelda II: The Adventure of Link (1300 stars)
Super Mario Kart (2100 stars)
Super Mario World (2100 stars)
The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap (3900 stars)
WarioWare, Inc.: Minigame Mania (1800 stars)
Wii U Panorama View Double-Decker Tour (600 stars)
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (English language version) (1300 stars)
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (French language version)(1300 stars)
The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (German language version) (1300 stars)
Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga (1800 stars)

3DS:
3D Classics Xevious? (3400 stars)
Alleyway (800 stars)
Art Style: INTERSECT?(2800 stars)
Art Style: PiCOPiCT (2800 stars)
Aura-Aura Climber (600 stars)
Chibi-Robo! Let's Go, Photo! (7300 stars)
Dillon's Rolling Western: The Last Ranger(5600 stars)
Donkey Kong (1100 stars)
Hana Samurai Art of the Sword?(3900 stars)
Hydroventure: Spin Cycle (5600 stars)
Mario Tennis (2800 stars)
Mario's Picross (2300 stars)
Metal Torrent (2800 stars)
Metroid II: Return of Samus(1100 stars)
Paper Plane (600 stars)
PIKMIN Short Movies 3D (1300 stars)
Pinball: Revenge of the Gator(1700 stars)
Pullblox? (3400 stars)
Punch-Out!!(1300 stars)
SpeedThru: Potzol's Puzzle(3400 stars)
Splash or Crash(1700 stars)
Super Mario Bros. Deluxe(1300 stars)
Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels(1300 stars)
Super Mario Land (1100 stars)
The Mysterious Murasame Castle (1300 stars)
Tokyo Crash Mobs(3400 stars)
Wario Land: Super Mario Land 3(1100 stars)
The Legend of Zelda?: Link's Awakening DX? (English language version) (1600 stars)
The Legend of Zelda?: Link's Awakening DX? (French language version) (1600 stars)
The Legend of Zelda?: Link's Awakening DX? (German language version) (1600stars)


Didn't quite realise that list was going to be that long when I started it...

- - - Post Merge - - -

An awful lot of the physical rewards have disappeared from the store too.


----------



## Peppy Wendy

SolarInferno said:


> There's a whole load of games up in the European Club Nintendo store now, I think they were being put up on the 19th so I'm actually surprised it hasn't been mentioned here. To be quite honest though, even though they're games, I took one look at them and just thought "meh". If some of the WiiU games were 3DS games, I might be interested.
> 
> New WiiU Rewards -
> Advance Wars (3900 stars)
> Art Academy: SketchPad (1100 stars)
> Duck Hunt (1300 stars)
> Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones (3900 stars)
> F-Zero (2100 stars)
> F-Zero: Maximum Velocity (1800 stars)
> Golden Sun(3900 stars)
> Ice Hockey(1300 stars)
> Mario Golf: Advance Tour(3900 stars)
> Mario Kart 8: Add-on Content Pack 1: The Legend of Zelda x Mario Kart 8(2100 stars)
> Mario's Super Picross (4500 stars)
> Metroid Fusion (1800 stars)
> NES Remix (2600 stars)
> NES Remix 2 (5600 stars)
> Pikmin Short Movies HD (1300 stars)
> Pilotwings (2100 stars)
> Pullblox World(5600 stars)
> Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels(1300 stars)
> Super Metroid (2100 stars)
> Super Punch-Out!! (2100 stars)
> The Legend of Zelda (1300 stars)
> Wii Sports Club Single-Sport Pass: Bowling (5600 stars)
> Wii Sports Club 2-in-1 Single-Sport Pass: Boxing and Baseball (5600 stars)
> Wii Sports Club Single-Sport Pass: Golf (5600 stars)
> Wii Sports Club Single-Sport Pass: Tennis (5600 stars)
> Wii Street U powered by Google (1300 stars)
> Wii U Panorama View Birds in Flight (600 stars)
> Wii U Panorama View Carnival! (600 stars)
> Wii U Panorama View Rickshaw Around Kyoto (600 stars)
> Zelda II: The Adventure of Link (1300 stars)
> Super Mario Kart (2100 stars)
> Super Mario World (2100 stars)
> The Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap (3900 stars)
> WarioWare, Inc.: Minigame Mania (1800 stars)
> Wii U Panorama View Double-Decker Tour (600 stars)
> The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (English language version) (1300 stars)
> The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (French language version)(1300 stars)
> The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (German language version) (1300 stars)
> Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga (1800 stars)
> 
> 3DS:
> 3D Classics Xevious™ (3400 stars)
> Alleyway (800 stars)
> Art Style: INTERSECT™(2800 stars)
> Art Style: PiCOPiCT (2800 stars)
> Aura-Aura Climber (600 stars)
> Chibi-Robo! Let's Go, Photo! (7300 stars)
> Dillon's Rolling Western: The Last Ranger(5600 stars)
> Donkey Kong (1100 stars)
> Hana Samurai Art of the Sword™(3900 stars)
> Hydroventure: Spin Cycle (5600 stars)
> Mario Tennis (2800 stars)
> Mario's Picross (2300 stars)
> Metal Torrent (2800 stars)
> Metroid II: Return of Samus(1100 stars)
> Paper Plane (600 stars)
> PIKMIN Short Movies 3D (1300 stars)
> Pinball: Revenge of the Gator(1700 stars)
> Pullblox™ (3400 stars)
> Punch-Out!!(1300 stars)
> SpeedThru: Potzol's Puzzle(3400 stars)
> Splash or Crash(1700 stars)
> Super Mario Bros. Deluxe(1300 stars)
> Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels(1300 stars)
> Super Mario Land (1100 stars)
> The Mysterious Murasame Castle (1300 stars)
> Tokyo Crash Mobs(3400 stars)
> Wario Land: Super Mario Land 3(1100 stars)
> The Legend of Zelda™: Link's Awakening DX™ (English language version) (1600 stars)
> The Legend of Zelda™: Link's Awakening DX™ (French language version) (1600 stars)
> The Legend of Zelda™: Link's Awakening DX™ (German language version) (1600stars)
> 
> 
> Didn't quite realise that list was going to be that long when I started it...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> An awful lot of the physical rewards have disappeared from the store too.



Yes my brother has 10 000 stars but the games are expensive to buy from stars. I think it is crazy they made it that expensif. Why do not they make some cheaper club nintendo games as last present for them loyalty? it is not fair i find it is totally disgusting.


----------



## JCnator

The funny thing is, Wii Street U powered by Google is actually free in European/UK Wii U eShop. Buying it from Club Nintendo is a terrible ripoff!


----------



## Eldin

_sigh_ I don't know what to do. I emailed CN to see if they could switch my order since the poster set came back up. 

They just got back to me and cancelled my messenger bag order, which is basically what I wanted, so I can order the poster set myself. But now the poster set is gone again so it was all pointless. 

I honestly don't know if I should wait and see if it pops back up, or just order the damn bag again because maybe that will sell out soon. :l


----------



## abby534534

Eldin said:


> _sigh_ I don't know what to do. I emailed CN to see if they could switch my order since the poster set came back up.
> 
> They just got back to me and cancelled my messenger bag order, which is basically what I wanted, so I can order the poster set myself. But now the poster set is gone again so it was all pointless.
> 
> I honestly don't know if I should wait and see if it pops back up, or just order the damn bag again because maybe that will sell out soon. :l



That is such a sad story. I think Club Nintendo is conspiring against you! 

My suggestion is to just order the bag... it'd be sad if it sold out while you were waiting for posters that never returned. To be honest, I'd be shocked if the posters came back up again. It was weird enough that they returned once! Twice seems too unlikely.


----------



## bloomwaker

oranges_ate_you said:


> Everytime someone posts here I think there are new rewards.



I was actually going to come in here to say the exact same thing, haha. 

I feel like if the rewards did get added to, I'd be furious if the Robin poster came up, mainly because I just wouldn't be able to buy it, and bought a different Smash poster set because the one with Robin never came up. 

Maybe that can be a Platinum reward. ;;


----------



## Yoshisaur

I expect most of the rewards to be digital. They might put up left over stock as a physical rewards though. I have no idea what I'd want to get. Maybe just a digital game.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Yoshisaur said:


> I expect most of the rewards to be digital. They might put up left over stock as a physical rewards though. I have no idea what I'd want to get. Maybe just a digital game.



It is going to be just divital games. They mentioned it on their website in the "Help" section for Platinum 2015 rewards.


----------



## JCnator

At this point, I would say that any game developed by Nintendo that didn't made to the February 2015 update is a safe bet for 2015 Platinum and Gold rewards. It's still anyone guess on which ones will actually appear next month.

You have *2-3 days* left to register all of your games and then get a chance to fill a Post-Play survey for each. Register them any later than March 24th and you won't be able to fill those Post-Play surveys that would yield you 10 coins each. Hurry up!


----------



## pillow bunny

oops I forgot to fill out 5 post-play surveys and they expired
which reward(s) should i get? i think i'll have 400 coins when i register my wii. i don't really care about any of the rewards since the only thing i liked was the playing cards which i couldn't afford


----------



## JCnator

pillow bunny said:


> oops I forgot to fill out 5 post-play surveys and they expired
> which reward(s) should i get? i think i'll have 400 coins when i register my wii. i don't really care about any of the rewards since the only thing i liked was the playing cards which i couldn't afford



I'll assume that you own just a Wii and a 3DS.


For the Wii, I can easily recommend these games:



Spoiler



[NES] Super Mario Bros. 2 (200)
[NES] Zoda's Revenge: StarTropics II (200)
[SNES] The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past (250)
[SNES] Pilotwings (250)
[SNES] Super Mario Kart (250)
[SNES] Super Metroid (250)
[SNES] Super Punch-Out!! (250)
[N64] 1080 Snowboarding (250)
[N64] F-Zero X (250)
[N64] The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask (250)
[N64] Mario Golf (250)
[N64] Mario Kart 64 (250)
[N64] Mario Party 2 (250)
[N64] Mario Tennis (250)
[N64] Paper Mario (250)
[N64] Star Fox 64 (250)
[N64] Super Mario 64 (250)
[N64] Super Smash Bros. (250)

All SNES and N64 titles require a Classic Controller attached to a Wii Remote.




As for 3DS, here are my recommendations:



Spoiler



[GB] Donkey Kong (150)
[GB] Kid Icarus of Myths and Monsters (150)
[GB] Mario's Picross (150)
[GB] Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins (150)
[GBC] The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening (200)
[GBC] Mario Golf (200)
[GBC] Wario Land 2 (200)
[NES] The Legend of Zelda (200)
[NES] Punch-Out!! Featuring Mr. Dream (200)
[3DS] 3D Classics: Kid Icarus (200)


----------



## pillow bunny

can you play virtual console games with a gamecube controller instead?


----------



## JCnator

pillow bunny said:


> can you play virtual console games with a gamecube controller instead?



Of course you can, provided that your Wii isn't the Family Edition one (the one that are manufactured after May 2010). If that console have GameCube Controller ports and Memory Card ports, you should be good to go.


----------



## JCnator

This thread needs to be bumped for a friendly reminder for North American members of Club Nintendo.

Today is *your last day for you to generate Post-Play surveys a week after registering games*. If you do it now, don't forget to fill the Post-Play surveys appearing in March 31st. If you end up doing between March 25th and 31st, these surveys won't ever appear before Club Nintendo stops letting you gaining more coins and prevent new members from registering.

If you have any 3DS system and register to Club Nintendo before that deadline, you will be eligible to receive a download code for Flipnote Studio 3D. Claim it before Club Nintendo shuts down and use it before July 31st.

Keep in mind that you can still spend coins that you've already accumulated in case you haven't decided on which reward to invest on it, until June 30th at 11:59 PM PDT. If you've attained a Platinum or Gold rank for having racked up at least 600 and 300 coins respectively this Club Nintendo year, don't forget to redeem for a Platinum/Gold reward between April 1st and 30th. You have a lot of time even if the first week appears to be down due of having way too many people trying to claim their rewards.


----------



## Yoshisaur

I am so excited, I'm having troubles waiting a week for those rewards. AAAAH!


----------



## abby534534

Ugh... it appears I will be 5 coins short of my next reward. Hopefully that isn't the case, but none of the suggested free 3DS downloads  seem to be giving the coins that they should. Any suggestions?

Also, it sounds like we'll be getting our Mewtwo DLC soon.


----------



## JCnator

abby534534 said:


> Ugh... it appears I will be 5 coins short of my next reward. Hopefully that isn't the case, but none of the suggested free 3DS downloads  seem to be giving the coins that they should. Any suggestions?
> 
> [...]



Just purchase any game that is released before January 20th 2015. You can also try purchasing a game for less than $3 if you're not fond of throwing a lot of your money away.


----------



## Yoshisaur

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Just purchase any game that is released before January 20th 2015. You can also try purchasing a game for less than $3 if you're not fond of throwing a lot of your money away.


Yeah I'd do this or you might be able to find a really low point code in the TBT club nintendo marketplace.


----------



## abby534534

Yoshisaur said:


> Yeah I'd do this or you might be able to find a really low point code in the TBT club nintendo marketplace.



Good idea!

To be honest, I thought I would be fine because I bought Dr. Mario (dsiware, $5) more than a week ago but I never saw a post play survey for that (or even an initial coin survey).  How do you know which downloads give coins?


----------



## JCnator

abby534534 said:


> Good idea!
> 
> To be honest, I thought I would be fine because I bought Dr. Mario (dsiware, $5) more than a week ago but I never saw a post play survey for that (or even an initial coin survey).  How do you know which downloads give coins?






			
				Club Nintendo said:
			
		

> Starting on April 7, 2014, *any newly registered Nintendo DS or Wii games (both retail and digital copies)* will continue to receive product registration surveys, but *no longer be eligible for 10-coin post-play surveys*. In addition, starting on April 7, the deadline to complete newly earned post-play surveys for all games will be 30 days after they are issued.



I think it also applies to DSiWare, WiiWare and Virtual Console on Wii. So, your Dr. Mario Express won't give you any coin since it didn't have the registration survey in first place. Since you can't get more Post-Play surveys anymore at this point, you're better off getting any game from 3DS/Wii U that isn't a part of Virtual Console to guarantee yourself at least 5 coins right off the bat.

For more information about eligible products, click here. It lists which games will give you a registration survey and how many coins they'll give you.


----------



## Boidoh

I got post plays for Mario Galaxy, and other Wii games...


----------



## Yoshisaur

Boidoh said:


> I got post plays for Mario Galaxy, and other Wii games...



Yeah I registered a Wii game this month, Warioland Shake It, and got the post play survey.

- - - Post Merge - - -



abby534534 said:


> Good idea!
> 
> To be honest, I thought I would be fine because I bought Dr. Mario (dsiware, $5) more than a week ago but I never saw a post play survey for that (or even an initial coin survey).  How do you know which downloads give coins?



Probably a dumb question, but are you sure you have your Club Nintendo account linked to your system?


----------



## abby534534

Yoshisaur said:


> Yeah I registered a Wii game this month, Warioland Shake It, and got the post play survey.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a dumb question, but are you sure you have your Club Nintendo account linked to your system?



Yup! My Dr. Mario download definitely showed up on my account. I also recently verified the link before downloading all those free games for free coins. My issue is that most of those don't seem to be giving coins anymore- I only got 5 coins for pokemon bank. I am hoping that tomorrow (it'll be a week by that point) I will see some other post-play surveys pop up for the other games I downloaded, but I think it's a long shot.

Fingers crossed! If I don't get enough coins tomorrow, I'll be offering tbt for basically any download.


----------



## JCnator

This morning, Club Nintendo sent me an email just to say my Super Smash Bros. Soundtrack CD has been shipped. It took a long while for it to be shipped, probably due of an inventory issue at NOA. I think I'll receive it after Easter.


----------



## JCnator

I just got the Smash Soundtrack CD today even though I expected it to arrive in a week or so. And it seemed suspicious to me already. It was poorly delivered with no shock protection whatsoever, just with a miserable ecologic plastic bag. The quality of the case is also super flimsy. This lead to have a few visible cracks on both sides of the case, and I even managed to break a part of it while getting both of the CDs out without even trying. And that's a few years after receiving the perfectly fine Majora's Mask Soundtrack CD. Good job, Nintendo.


----------



## Sporge27

I really want that second smash poster set... but only have near 300 coins :,(


----------



## Cress

Got an email saying that a reward has shipped, which is either the 2013 posters or the AC cards. It could be both, but I don't think they ship things together. Either way, can't wait!


----------



## Cress

Checked Club Nintendo, and it's the posters! I wonder when they'll be here.


----------



## bloomwaker

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Checked Club Nintendo, and it's the posters! I wonder when they'll be here.



They tend to be pretty fast once they're actually sent out, at least where I am. I got my stuff within days of placing the order, actually, since they pretty much shipped almost immediately. I'm not sure why I got so lucky, but I'm not going to be complaining about it, haha.


----------



## Dr J

I'm hoping what I read on the site is wrong... but I read the 2015 rewards are gonna be all digital games. Which will really irk me if that's the case. It's the final year for Club Nintendo, Nintendo! Lets make it a year to remember! Give us some awesome prizes for reaching Platinum! Amazing prizes for Gold! 

Come on Nintendo! You owe it to your loyal fans to, at least, make this a final year to remember! (Watch it be a bunch of crappy digital games that no one wants anyway)

edit: That said, I love my Smash Bros Soundtrack and can't wait to get my paws on Mewtwo in Smash Bros. I will abuse the crap out of time!


----------



## Cress

dapperlace said:


> They tend to be pretty fast once they're actually sent out, at least where I am. I got my stuff within days of placing the order, actually, since they pretty much shipped almost immediately. I'm not sure why I got so lucky, but I'm not going to be complaining about it, haha.



Yeah, they can be fast. They send from Redmond, Washington, and I'm in California so it's not too far.


----------



## Yoshisaur

I don't know if I saw this on here or not but someone on reddit made a spreadsheet of the digital rewards so you can compare your coins to cents to see what you are getting a good deal on. It's based off of the eshop prices and not prices on the physical games. 
Definitely useful if you are looking to get VC games.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13F8AUnhgax4e0s97y0iDWvX4XteqtfWTpmoGML9EfAc/edit?pli=1#gid=0


----------



## tobi!

Still waiting for the AC cards...


----------



## Yoshisaur

Hey guys I have a question. If I decide to spend my coins on a game it will be between 3D Land and DKC Returns. Is the DK game exactly the same as the one on the Wii or are they different? I have it for the Wii and don't need two copies of the same game.


----------



## Cress

Yoshisaur said:


> Hey guys I have a question. If I decide to spend my coins on a game it will be between 3D Land and DKC Returns. Is the DK game exactly the same as the one on the Wii or are they different? I have it for the Wii and don't need two copies of the same game.



I don't own it, but I'm pretty sure the only difference is that the 3DS version has an easy mode.


----------



## Yoshisaur

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I don't own it, but I'm pretty sure the only difference is that the 3DS version has an easy mode.


Thanks


----------



## abby534534

When do you guys think the elite awards will be posted? I assumed it would be April 1st, but I don't know if that is too quick a turnaround for club nintendo to manage.

Also, any guesses what the rewards will be? My hunch is that it will be most of the downloadable games that are available for purchase with CN coins right now plus a few extras. I still would prefer a physical reward, but that seems like a pipe dream at this point.


----------



## Yoshisaur

abby534534 said:


> When do you guys think the elite awards will be posted? I assumed it would be April 1st, but I don't know if that is too quick a turnaround for club nintendo to manage.
> 
> Also, any guesses what the rewards will be? My hunch is that it will be most of the downloadable games that are available for purchase with CN coins right now plus a few extras. I still would prefer a physical reward, but that seems like a pipe dream at this point.


I expect digital games too unless they have some stock in the back they need rid of. But also maybe a pipe dream there as well.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

I actually wouldn't mind digital rewards.... If it was good games like MH3U and Kirby Triple Deluxe


----------



## Yoshisaur

Also they did say they would be available on April 1st. Whether they do get them online that day is another thing.


----------



## JCnator

Here's another (and probably the last) friendly reminder that today is the last day to join Club Nintendo to claim Flipnote Studio 3D, get your products registered and then filling surveys for coins. Remember that you still have until July 1st to redeem your coins for your rewards.

On a off-topic but somewhat related subject, Nintendo Network Promotion for Deluxe/Premium Wii U will stop generating $5 codes tomorrow as well. If you own a Deluxe/Premium Wii U and a Nintendo Network ID and made purchases from that system, you'll want to check there and see how many codes that are waiting for you to be generated.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Watch the rewards be amiibo crap even though they said it'd be digital rewards


----------



## Temari

I've been trying since 5pm CDT to claim some coins because I'm 10 coins short of 700 and every time I complete the survey it's all like, "whOOPS." or "i'M SORRy your survey was unsucessful" im rip--

I've probably done the survey close to 50 times and I fell asleep for an hour from trying so hard and nope nothing why does god hate me so


----------



## Holla

Temari said:


> I've been trying since 5pm CDT to claim some coins because I'm 10 coins short of 700 and every time I complete the survey it's all like, "whOOPS." or "i'M SORRy your survey was unsucessful" im rip--
> 
> I've probably done the survey close to 50 times and I fell asleep for an hour from trying so hard and nope nothing why does god hate me so



I have the same problem. I've been trying for hours to complete my last post play survey and it just doesn't seem to work and I'm exactly 10 coins away from getting a 200 coin game. I would have done the survey earlier but I had to work all day and I just got the game a week ago so the earliest the post play popped up was today...

I give up. :/


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

What's with the sudden traffic? You'd think they'd get their crap together since the last time


----------



## Temari

Holla said:


> I have the same problem. I've been trying for hours to complete my last post play survey and it just doesn't seem to work and I'm exactly 10 coins away from getting a 200 coin game. I would have done the survey earlier but I had to work all day and I just got the game a week ago so the earliest the post play popped up was today...
> 
> I give up. :/



I'm highly considering giving up as well, but its not 12am in California yet, so I've got 2 hours :|



ObeseMudkipz said:


> What's with the sudden traffic? You'd think they'd get their crap together since the last time



yah ikr it was working fine two days ago (when I registered like 25 games that I've bought over the past couple years lol rip) so I assumed that they got things together. When the site was all crappy a couple months ago, I was attempting to sign up for CN and it was horrible. I recently remembered to actually register my games due to seeing a reminder about Mewtwo lol.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Club Nintendo is down for maintanance. Maybe the rewards or they're fixing the traffic too late


----------



## Javocado

rest in pineapple CN
going to miss condescending mario staring me down as i try to register coins


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have just purchased the Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds - Original Soundtrack CD from eBay for ?19.99.
I assume that is quite cheap for such a rare and hard to find Soundtrack CD.


----------



## Yoshisaur

ELITE AWARDS ARE UP! ELITE AWARDS ARE UP! ELITE AWARDS ARE UP!

haven't looked at a list yet. waiting for the page to load. ITS SLOOOOW


----------



## JCnator

Dear Club Nintendo who attained Elite Status this between July 1st 2014 and March 31st 2015, take a peek in there.

If it doesn't load for you, then you can always look at this page and decide for yourself which one you'll get. You have until April 30th to choose one.


I went for Mario Golf: World Tour, as it's pretty much the only great game I haven't gotten yet. Now, I'm officially done with Club Nintendo with not having enough coins to get anything else.


----------



## Yoshisaur

Here is a list in case the website goes down or w.e.

Platinum Rewards

    Animal Crossing: New Leaf (3DS)
    Mario Golf: World Tour (3DS)
    Mario Kart 7 (3DS)
    Mario Party: Island Tour (3DS)
    New Super Mario Bros. 2 (3DS)
    Yoshi's New Island (3DS)
    Ultimate NES Remix (3DS)
    Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze (Wii U)
    NES Remix 2 (Wii U)
    Punch-Out!! (Wii U)
    Pushmo World (Wii U)
    Super Mario Galaxy 2 (Wii U)


Gold Rewards

    Crashmo (3DS)
    Freakyforms: Your Creations, Alive! (3DS)
    Pushmo (3DS)
    Super Mario Bros. 3 (3DS)
    Super Mario Bros. Deluxe (3DS)
    The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages (3DS)
    The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons (3DS)
    The Mysterious Murasame Castle (3DS)
    Advance Wars (Wii U)
    The Legend of Zelda (Wii U)
    Mario & Luigi: Superstar Saga (Wii U)
    Metroid Fusion (Wii U)
    Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels (Wii U)
    Super Mario Kart (Wii U)
    WarioWare, Inc.: Mega Microgames! (Wii U)
    Yoshi's Island: Super Mario Advance 3 (Wii U)


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Soo which should I get. Golf tour or new island?


----------



## JCnator

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Soo which should I get. Golf tour or new island?



Yoshi's New Island is disappointing to those who've played the SNES/GBA installment and/or the DS one. The controls are a bit sloppier, the level design is disappointing and its music in general tends to fall on the YMMV side. According to metacritic, it holds a score of 64.

Mario Golf: World Tour is clearly the better option if you don't mind playing with a golf game, since metacritic scored it with 78.


----------



## LambdaDelta

if my copy of New Leaf wasn't already digital, I'd def get that

if Superstar Saga wasn't Wii U, I'd likely get that


----------



## Yoshisaur

Should I get MK7 or Golf?


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

LambdaDelta said:


> if my copy of New Leaf wasn't already digital, I'd def get that
> 
> if Superstar Saga wasn't Wii U, I'd likely get that



If Galaxy 2 wasn't Wii U, I'd get that


----------



## Lady Timpani

I'm kind of tempted to get one of the Oracle games since I've never played either, but I'm also interested in Galaxy 2 and maybe Tropical Freeze since my brother's been wanting it. I'll probably wait for the site to stabilize before I decide.


----------



## LambdaDelta

well all in all I can't even call this a disappointment

because calling it a disappointment implies I had any expectations to begin with


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Got the website to work smoothly but I can't get my reward cuz it says I'm not gold or platinum -,-

C'mon nintendo


----------



## Yoshisaur

I think just people who were wanting Wii U games have a reason to be dissapointed. 3DS is alright. ACNL & MK7 are both really popular and good games. Some nice alternatives if you have both. 

I just wish Luigi's Mansion was there.



ObeseMudkipz said:


> Got the website to work smoothly but I can't get my reward cuz it says I'm not gold or platinum -,-
> 
> C'mon nintendo


lololol


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Yoshisaur said:


> lololol



Got to the receipt page for mario golf and the stupid wario thing pops up -,-


----------



## unravel

ObeseMudkipz said:


> Got the website to work smoothly but I can't get my reward cuz it says I'm not gold or platinum -,-
> 
> C'mon nintendo



This deserves likes

What games should I get hmmm I have Acnl and Mk7 : o


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

DAAAAAAMMMNN todays not my day. 

Went to try redeeming mario gold but it said I already got my reward but no code. I'm going to break nintendo employees legs


----------



## pokedude729

I trying to decide between Mario Kart, Super star Saga, and the NES remixes.


----------



## Yoshisaur

ITookYourWaffles said:


> This deserves likes
> 
> What games should I get hmmm I have Acnl and Mk7 : o


If you have a Wii U DK Tropical Freeze is supposed to be really awesome.
Everyone also says Mario Golf is really great.

Mario Party Island Tour is pretty lame. Yoshi's Island is kinda a disappointment in the series. New Super Mario Bros 2 is ok but you'll have beat it after 10 hours and doesn't have much replay value if you ask me. 

I've never played NES Remix. If anyone has opinions on it, I'd love to hear 'em


----------



## Amissapanda

I want to believe the Platinum rewards are an April Fool's joke, but I'm doubting it.

The only games I would want on there are ones I already have. ._.;


----------



## Yoshisaur

I'd love it if later they uploaded a second and list and they said SURPRISE!! You get to pick *two* games.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Amissapanda said:


> I want to believe the Platinum rewards are an April Fool's joke, but I'm doubting it.
> 
> The only games I would want on there are ones I already have. ._.;



You could always download one of the better games and sell it or exchange it for a different one, I guess.


----------



## windfall

Amissapanda said:


> I want to believe the Platinum rewards are an April Fool's joke, but I'm doubting it.
> 
> The only games I would want on there are ones I already have. ._.;



^ pretty much :/ already got a digital copy of ACNL and mk7 and I don't have a wiiu....
also not a fan of platformers and mario party isn't fun when there aren't 3 other people in the room playing also >_> 
and I find real life golf super boring x) 



Lady Timpani said:


> You could always download one of the better games and sell it or exchange it for a different one, I guess.


Maybe??  hmm. 
it's a long shot, but if anyone wants to trade a platinum reward for .... maybe codename steam? story of seasons? hit me up via pm!! :O 

I might give the acnl digital version to my cousin xD


----------



## Lady Timpani

windfall said:


> Maybe??  hmm.
> it's a long shot, but if anyone wants to trade a platinum reward for .... maybe codename steam? story of seasons? hit me up via pm!! :O



I thought about doing the same for SoS, but I'd prefer to have a physical copy haha. 

I'd say you have a decent shot of doing it here, though, since people exchange bells for full games on the trade boards. If you're seriously thinking of doing it, you should try to set up a thread about it!


----------



## Amissapanda

Yoshisaur said:


> I'd love it if later they uploaded a second and list and they said SURPRISE!! You get to pick *two* games.



Haha, as long as they didn't put a message up like that _today_, or it would probably be fake.



Lady Timpani said:


> You could always download one of the better games and sell it or exchange it for a different one, I guess.



I don't think that would fly, to be honest. Since they're a Club Nintendo award and lots of people will be offering them, I feel like they're going to be in very low demand.



windfall said:


> ^ pretty much :/ already got a digital copy of ACNL and mk7 and I don't have a wiiu....
> also not a fan of platformers and mario party isn't fun when there aren't 3 other people in the room playing also >_>
> and I find real life golf super boring x)



I have a hard copy of ACNL and Mario Kart 7. Already got Super Mario Galaxy 2 on Wii U, as well. And I've never been interested in the Donkey Kong games since the N64 one. Mario Party is something I enjoy from time to time, but not the newer versions. And I heard Island Tour was particularly bad (plus I'd have no one to play with it, either). I tried the demo of the Mario Golf game before it came out, but that's not my thing, either. Meh.


----------



## Cress

Amissapanda said:


> I want to believe the Platinum rewards are an April Fool's joke, but I'm doubting it.
> 
> The only games I would want on there are ones I already have. ._.;



Same. I'll probably do a giveaway. Again.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Sigh... the selection is horrid. I really don't want to get a 3rd ACNL game.


----------



## windfall

Amissapanda said:


> I don't think that would fly, to be honest. Since they're a Club Nintendo award and lots of people will be offering them, I feel like they're going to be in very low demand.



That's true; seems like there is only a select few people offering games for TBT - definitely more demand than supply. They could very easily buy themselves another copy of ACNL or whatnot rather than trading. 

I think last year's digital rewards didn't go for very much either x)


----------



## Temari

Wait if you have a fam acc does each person get to choose a reward?


----------



## Yoshisaur

Temari said:


> Wait if you have a fam acc does each person get to choose a reward?


I would doubt it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



windfall said:


> ^ pretty much :/ already got a digital copy of ACNL and mk7 and I don't have a wiiu....
> also not a fan of platformers and mario party isn't fun when there aren't 3 other people in the room playing also >_>
> *and I find real life golf super boring x) *
> 
> 
> Maybe??  hmm.
> it's a long shot, but if anyone wants to trade a platinum reward for .... maybe codename steam? story of seasons? hit me up via pm!! :O
> 
> I might give the acnl digital version to my cousin xD



Real life golf definitely differs from Mario Golf! I haven't played the 3DS one but I know Mario Golf for the 64 was amazingly fun. This one also looks really great!


----------



## Jaebeommie

I'm not liking this year's selection. I might just trade my Platinum reward for some nice art.


----------



## Chaotix

This year's rewards are terrible and i might just give away my platinum reward away to someone.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I love this years rewards. A good collection ^_^. Probably going to get Mario Kart 7, but I may get a copy of ACNL for my friend


----------



## abby534534

To all the people disappointed in rewards.... I am confused. Nintendo is offering games that retail at 30-40 dollars as free gifts. Why is that bad? Sure, physical rewards would be awesome, but I anticipated that most of the games might only be 5-10 dollar eshop games.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

abby534534 said:


> To all the people disappointed in rewards.... I am confused. Nintendo is offering games that retail at 30-40 dollars as free gifts. Why is that bad? Sure, physical rewards would be awesome, but I anticipated that most of the games might only be 5-10 dollar eshop games.



It's just that the games  being offered are lackluster or games already in our possession..


----------



## tobi!

any news on acnl cards?


----------



## Yoshisaur

abby534534 said:


> To all the people disappointed in rewards.... I am confused. Nintendo is offering games that retail at 30-40 dollars as free gifts. Why is that bad? Sure, physical rewards would be awesome, but I anticipated that most of the games might only be 5-10 dollar eshop games.



Yeah most people already have these games or they aren't very fun. These games have already reached their shelf life... I mean most of them are 15 dollars at Target right now. The Wii U people have a right to be disappointed though.. there's only one popular game. Not even an older game like NSMBU.


----------



## Cress

Norski said:


> any news on acnl cards?



Mine still haven't shipped, if that's what you were asking.


----------



## SolarInferno

Soundtracks for Super Mario 3D World and Kirby:Triple Deluxe and a Mario Kart 8 Folder and Bookmark set have been added to the UK Club Nintendo Store. Not sure whether it might be worth going up to 2000 stars and ordering the Kirby soundtrack. If I wait they might some decent rewards like in the US CN, on the other hand though, there could be absolute rubbish offered and then I'll be disappointed that I didn't get something that mildly interested me while I could.


----------



## Lady Timpani

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Mine still haven't shipped, if that's what you were asking.



Not have mine. I'm thinking they'll probably ship sometime next month at the latest; I'd hate for them to be shipping just as CN goes down because of the potential for something bad to happen.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I managed to gain three quite rare Official Club Nintendo soundtracks on eBay today.

I got the Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds Original Soundtrack for ?17.99 and ?2.00 delivery.
I got the Kirby Triple Deluxe Original Soundtrack for ?17.00.
I got the Super Mario 3D World Original Soundtrack for ?25.00.

The Kirby Triple Deluxe Original Soundtrack and Super Mario 3D World Original Soundtrack were from the same seller and so I was given a ?3.00 delivery charge for both of them together. 

These items will be worth quite a lot in the condition that I am going to keep them in when Club Nintendo has shut down.
It is a shame that it is shutting down though... I really liked the reward system they had going there.


----------



## abby534534

I am not sure if I am allowed to post links or not, but someone on ebay today listed the majora's mask bag from club nintendo:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Legend-...o-Exclusive-/321714022706?hash=item4ae7a66932

It looks very different from the preview on the club nintendo website. I was expecting black instead of silver and embroidered letters instead of printed. I didn't order the bag, but now I am really glad I didn't!


----------



## Autem

abby534534 said:


> I am not sure if I am allowed to post links or not, but someone on ebay today listed the majora's mask bag from club nintendo:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Legend-...o-Exclusive-/321714022706?hash=item4ae7a66932
> 
> It looks very different from the preview on the club nintendo website. I was expecting black instead of silver and embroidered letters instead of printed. I didn't order the bag, but now I am really glad I didn't!



Wow that looks like super cheap quality, I'm kind of regretting getting that now. It looks nothing like the original picture.


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted

OMG EVERYTIME SOMEONE POSTS HERE I THINK THEERE ARE NEW REWARDS UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cress

naranjas_ocho_usted said:


> OMG EVERYTIME SOMEONE POSTS HERE I THINK THEERE ARE NEW REWARDS UP!!!!!!!!!!!



Every time someone posts here I think that they post about thinking that whenever someone posts here, new rewards are up.


----------



## windfall

abby534534 said:


> I am not sure if I am allowed to post links or not, but someone on ebay today listed the majora's mask bag from club nintendo:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Legend-...o-Exclusive-/321714022706?hash=item4ae7a66932
> 
> It looks very different from the preview on the club nintendo website. I was expecting black instead of silver and embroidered letters instead of printed. I didn't order the bag, but now I am really glad I didn't!


Is it just the lighting? I think the printed letters look black x) at least, in other eBay postings, it looks black??? 
on reddit, people were complaining about the lack of velcro/etc to hold down the flap, which is also pretty disappointing to here. 

I'm also glad I didn't drop coins for the bag x) I hope the zelda pouch is cool!


----------



## abby534534

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Every time someone posts here I think that they post about thinking that whenever someone posts here, new rewards are up.



Haha, very meta of you 

As a serious side note though, I would love it if people posted pics of their club nintendo goodies as they received them. I am dying to know what the Zelda pouch looks like in real life or the t-shirt. 

It's been ~2 months since we placed our orders, so hopefully things will be arriving soon! I am waiting on the Zelda pouch and the 2015 3DS case. What is everyone else receiving?


----------



## bloomwaker

Smash poster set, the one with Rosalina, Villager, and Palutena. They neve released the Robin one for us so 8(

I actually got them within the week of ordering them, so posters might be significantly easier to ship out.


----------



## Cress

AC cards just got shipped! My last CN reward ever and I'm fine with it.


----------



## Zanessa

I got my cards in the mail today!


----------



## abby534534

ZanessaGaily said:


> I got my cards in the mail today!



What is the quality like? Are they really awesome? Very jealous.


----------



## Zanessa

abby534534 said:


> What is the quality like? Are they really awesome? Very jealous.



They're really small, but they are so cute! They look very nice, so that's cool.


----------



## Cress

ZanessaGaily said:


> They're really small, but they are so cute! They look very nice, so that's cool.



I got mine too, and when I felt the bag, I thought there was only 1 deck in there. They are super tiny.


----------



## lars708

n64king said:


> North America Ends June 30, 2015. To make way for a new rewards program. *All of them* seem to close on different days, but all in 2015. Check your local one to find out more (or scroll down for links others posted) Was that out of left field or no?
> I mean they did mention taking down the Japanese store a while ago but never mentioned when or what would come after.
> Probably also why 2014 Gold & Elite prizes were awkward downloads and why it continues to do nothing much.



What happened to n64king, did he got banned or something?


----------



## PinkWater

I decided to get the shirt, even though it's nowhere near as cool as the last Mario shirt they had. Yet, I still have like 250-ish coins left and all the other choices suck, fml.


----------



## abby534534

PinkWater said:


> I decided to get the shirt, even though it's nowhere near as cool as the last Mario shirt they had. Yet, I still have like 250-ish coins left and all the other choices suck, fml.



What was the last mario shirt they had? I haven't ever seen another one on the club nintendo website. It must have been a long time ago...

Also, maybe you could sell your coins on the TBT boards/trade it for something else? Good luck deciding what to do with them. It really is a pity that we can't gift coins to each other... I know that I am stuck with an awkward coin amount too.


----------



## PinkWater

abby534534 said:


> What was the last mario shirt they had? I haven't ever seen another one on the club nintendo website. It must have been a long time ago...
> 
> Also, maybe you could sell your coins on the TBT boards/trade it for something else? Good luck deciding what to do with them. It really is a pity that we can't gift coins to each other... I know that I am stuck with an awkward coin amount too.






It was this shirt, which I believe was offered around this time last year for 700 coins before it ran out. I'm a sucker for video game shirts, so it was a no-brainer get for me. This new shirt's... okay, I guess. Just not as neat as the other one. But I'd rather get a gaming shirt before a game I don't want. 

Maybe I could trade them on here, not sure yet. Ugh, if only they offered Pikmin 3 or Mario Party 3. I'd kill to buy either of those. Yoshi's Island is literally the only good choice that I don't already have, and it just HAS to be the GBA remake, not the SNES version. XD


----------



## Kaiaa

PinkWater said:


> View attachment 91092
> 
> It was this shirt, which I believe was offered around this time last year for 700 coins before it ran out. I'm a sucker for video game shirts, so it was a no-brainer get for me. This new shirt's... okay, I guess. Just not as neat as the other one. But I'd rather get a gaming shirt before a game I don't want.
> 
> Maybe I could trade them on here, not sure yet. Ugh, if only they offered Pikmin 3 or Mario Party 3. I'd kill to buy either of those. Yoshi's Island is literally the only good choice that I don't already have, and it just HAS to be the GBA remake, not the SNES version. XD



They stopped with that shirt when I had nearly enough to get it! I was so mad! However, I walked into JC Penny and low and behold, I stumbled upon a shirt that was similar to that one but has a few more characters on it. I wear it all the time now


----------



## abby534534

I LOVE that shirt! Yup, it's definitely cooler than the one being offered. Did any of you see the shirts that were offered by Japan's club nintendo this year? I loved so many of them... I would give a link to the website but it's down right now for maintenance. You can google them though.


----------



## abby534534

Looks like the Retro Mario T-shirt has started shipping. Did anyone here order it?

I am still waiting on the 2015 game case and Zelda pouch. I'm really hope they start shipping these soon... if there is a problem, I want to be able to contact club nintendo.


----------



## JCnator

North American Club Nintendo members, if you haven't redeemed your Gold/Platinum rewards of the year, now's a great time to do so. They will expire in April 30th, so hurry up if that's your case.


----------



## SolarInferno

New physical item, the "Majora's Mask Light" has been added to the European store, 6000 stars.


----------



## Coach

SolarInferno said:


> New physical item, the "Majora's Mask Light" has been added to the European store, 6000 stars.



That light's so cool, but I already spent all my stars ;-;

Has the EU club nintendo even distributed the flipnote codes yet?


----------



## Eldin

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> North American Club Nintendo members, if you haven't redeemed your Gold/Platinum rewards of the year, now's a great time to do so. They will expire in April 30th, so hurry up if that's your case.



Wow, I thought it was end of June like the rest of it. I just saw this today and missed my platinum. What a bummer. ;c


----------



## abby534534

Eldin said:


> Wow, I thought it was end of June like the rest of it. I just saw this today and missed my platinum. What a bummer. ;c



Perhaps you could mail Club Nintendo and they will be lenient? Can't hurt...


----------



## Lancelot

I need that majoras light.. it's so ****ing cool!


----------



## Eldin

abby534534 said:


> Perhaps you could mail Club Nintendo and they will be lenient? Can't hurt...



That's true, I may give it a try. My own fault for misreading, but it's alright. I was just going to get another Animal Crossing town honestly since the other games didn't really appeal to me, but I waited because now's the first chance I've had in a while to get online long enough to download anything, haha.

edit; Also wow that Majora's Mask light is pretty sweet, nice to see Club Nintendo EU get something cool! c:


----------



## Jarrad

SolarInferno said:


> New physical item, the "Majora's Mask Light" has been added to the European store, 6000 stars.



I think it looks really tacky for something that costs 6,000 stars...
I remember when you could get a decent reward for like 3000 stars... Now everythings either really bad or really expensive. I wish they had gone down the same route as the NA club shop. At least then we'd have a better selection of digital games to choose from (I wish we'd actually get a full Wii U or 3DS game which isn't made by some crappy indie dev)


----------



## mayorofparadise

that sucks! they should of kept it. does that mean we lose our points?


----------



## JCnator

mayorofparadise said:


> that sucks! they should of kept it. does that mean we lose our points?



If you're from Europe, then all of your stars will be gone after September. However, you still got plenty of time to redeem your stars for rewards, and even get more stars from registering any physical product that was released before April 1st 2015.

I think that the entire Club Nintendo system is shutting down, so they can have a much better reward infrastructure in place.


----------



## Feloreena

Hmm, has the Majora's Mask Light already sold out for EU Club Nintendo? I couldn't find it in the store but it looks pretty cool from the pictures I googled. I would have considered redeeming my game codes for it so it's a shame it's gone.  They never seem to stock enough of the cool rewards.


----------



## pocky

I ordered a game case months ago, it still hasn't arrived  wishing I had gone for a digital game download
it said it'd take 3-5 months to get here, but damn


----------



## abby534534

pocky said:


> I ordered a game case months ago, it still hasn't arrived  wishing I had gone for a digital game download
> it said it'd take 3-5 months to get here, but damn



The wait is tough. I think the website said the card case (and all other physical rewards except the pouch) would ship in 2-4 months, and the Zelda pouch would ship in 3-5 months. Rewards became live on Feb 2nd, so we are past the 3 month mark now. I check my shipping status every day on the website, but still no change. Fingers crossed that it comes soon!


----------



## Moddie

I ordered the Majora's Mask Light when I saw it on the store. It looks awesome I can't wait for it to arrive. 






I wish Club Nintendo wasn't shutting down but at least I got to spend my stars on something rad and I can't wait to see what Nintendo create next in place of it. I'm sure I read somewhere about them making a new reward system.


----------



## Ramza

I got a shipping conformation e-mail from Club Nintendo. The Majora's Mask puzzles are starting to be shipped.


----------



## JCnator

Looks like the price of the rewards have been reduced in Club Nintendo of America! If you still have enough coins for them, order them up!

Link for the reward page: https://club.nintendo.com/


----------



## abby534534

I have 145 coins..... gahhhhhh. Do you think they would be lenient if I asked for one of the card sets anyway?

Also, if I would have known the prices would reduce eventually, I definitely would have waited to pick my prizes. Meh.


----------



## Chaotix

tfw when u spent your last coins on games that a week later you could've gotten 2 things for the price of one game. :/


----------



## Justin

Wow what a load of bull**** those price reductions are. I lost 700 coins between all of prizes I ordered which were reduced. True customer loyalty at Club Nintendo; screwing over your most loyal customers which will order first! I love Nintendo.


----------



## Danielkang2

UGH I have 295 coins.


----------



## Zane

Chaotix said:


> tfw when u spent your last coins on games that a week later you could've gotten 2 things for the price of one game. :/



oh my god why
way to go out with a bang CN lol


----------



## abby534534

Justin said:


> Wow what a load of bull**** those price reductions are. I lost 700 coins between all of prizes I ordered which were reduced. True customer loyalty at Club Nintendo; screwing over your most loyal customers which will order first! I love Nintendo.



I would have had 400 more coins if I had waited... plus the 145 coins I am sitting on right now... and then I could have gotten the shirt! Meh.

Also, side comment, your splatoon themed avatar/signature looks very nice!


----------



## Iris Mist

I could have gotten that LoZ pouch along with my MM messenger bag if I had waited  but then again, they might have been sold out as well, so I'm not complaining much.


----------



## abby534534

Does anyone think they might do a further price reduction for the physical goods before the program is over?


----------



## Ramza

I understand that they wanna get rid of all their stock, but dang. I spent 800 coins on that puzzle. I guess they see it that those who spent 800 coins get their puzzles earlier since mine arrived in the mail this past weekend.


----------



## abby534534

Well... I figured I would ask customer support if they would spot me the 5 coins I needed for the next prize (I'm at 145). It was a no go... I previously thought my chances were good since it seems like they're trying to clear out inventory. 

Fingers crossed for another price reduction! I don't want that ultra hand game. :/


----------



## Eldin

Justin said:


> Wow what a load of bull**** those price reductions are. I lost 700 coins between all of prizes I ordered which were reduced. True customer loyalty at Club Nintendo; screwing over your most loyal customers which will order first! I love Nintendo.



Gotta love it. I'm not really sure why I'm even surprised tbh.

And for anyone wondering, I did shoot them an email and no game code for me. Basically responded saying that it wasn't their fault I was a few days late with my platinum reward so there was nothing they could do. Which is fine and valid, I understand the purpose of a deadline, I was more just miffed that the response was a little more rude than necessary imo.


----------



## Murray

Justin said:


> Wow what a load of bull**** those price reductions are. I lost 700 coins between all of prizes I ordered which were reduced. True customer loyalty at Club Nintendo; screwing over your most loyal customers which will order first! I love Nintendo.



at least you have actual rewards



Spoiler


----------



## Sonrio

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I FINALLY GOT THE GAME CASE IVE BEEN WANTING
i was 340 and only needed 10 more for the t shirt ugh


----------



## Ramza

If anyone has left over coins for only a Virtual Console game, I would suggest Mario's Picross.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Finally got my Majoras Mask Puzzle in the mail! Haven't opened it yet. Not sure if I should. My bag should be coming soon!


----------



## abby534534

Looks like the Majora's Mask messenger bag and Mario/Luigi greeting cards sold out today.

Still waiting on the two physical rewards I ordered back in February -_-


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

abby534534 said:


> Looks like the Majora's Mask messenger bag and Mario/Luigi greeting cards sold out today.
> 
> Still waiting on the two physical rewards I ordered back in February -_-


What ones did you order? I got my puzzle a few days ago and I ordered in Feburary.


----------



## jobby47

34423 said:


> If anyone has left over coins for only a Virtual Console game, I would suggest Mario's Picross.



I got it with my left over coins a while ago, and it is a pretty fun game.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

abby534534 said:


> Looks like the Majora's Mask messenger bag and Mario/Luigi greeting cards sold out today.
> 
> Still waiting on the two physical rewards I ordered back in February -_-



I've seen the bag, you're really not missing out.

Honestly it sucks I don't even have enough coins to afford the cheap Nintendogs stuff. Even more of an insult that they put all the good rewards on at once.


----------



## ILOVEVHS

I have 60 coins.

I kept spending them all on the older rewards instead of saving them for the good ones. 

I hate Club Nintendo now. I'm so glad it's dead.


----------



## abby534534

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> What ones did you order? I got my puzzle a few days ago and I ordered in Feburary.



3DS card case and Zelda pouch. I ordered them a few hours after all the new awards went live... to be fair though, I don't think anybody has received either of those prizes yet.


----------



## Decious

Tom said:


> I've seen the bag, you're really not missing out.



That's an understatement. I ordered 2 of them at 800 coins and was pretty disappointed when I got them. The reusable grocery store bags you can buy for 50 cents to a dollar are higher quality than these.


----------



## abby534534

Decious said:


> That's an understatement. I ordered 2 of them at 800 coins and was pretty disappointed when I got them. The reusable grocery store bags you can buy for 50 cents to a dollar are higher quality than these.



Aw man, I'm sorry to hear that. You must have been really disappointed and let down.

A bunch of this recent lot of CN rewards were lackluster. The Majora's Mask puzzle immediately comes to mind- I would be disappointed too with the flimsy paper envelope. My fingers are crossed that the Zelda 3DS pouch is a little bit higher quality.

Did you order any other rewards?


----------



## Decious

abby534534 said:


> Aw man, I'm sorry to hear that. You must have been really disappointed and let down.



You know what the kicker is? I let my elite status reward expire too, lol. Thought we had until 6/1 to redeem them for some reason. I ordered the zelda 3ds pouch as well, here's hoping it's not as bad when i finally received it.


----------



## Dr J

abby534534 said:


> 3DS card case and Zelda pouch. I ordered them a few hours after all the new awards went live... to be fair though, I don't think anybody has received either of those prizes yet.



Are you talking about the zelda 3DS game card case? Because I got mine about a week after ordering it.


----------



## Moddie

The item I ordered from Club Nintendo, the Majora's Mask Light, finally arrived today!





It looks freaking terrifying.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Moddie said:


> The item I ordered from Club Nintendo, the Majora's Mask Light, finally arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks freaking terrifying.



What the heck I want that


----------



## Boidoh

i feel cheated with my Majora's Mask bag....


----------



## abby534534

Dr J said:


> Are you talking about the zelda 3DS game card case? Because I got mine about a week after ordering it.



I meant the 2015 card case (the one up on the website right now). When I ordered the Zelda and Mario card case a few months ago, they both came very quickly (~2 weeks).

And oh my goodness, that light is terrifying!

----

One last side note: Only 4 physical rewards are left on the club nintendo website... sad days. I keep hoping they'll reduce the price once more so I can spend my 145 coins!


----------



## bloomwaker

Chaotix said:


> tfw when u spent your last coins on games that a week later you could've gotten 2 things for the price of one game. :/



I'd feel bad that I spent normal price, except what I got is out of stock now, so I suppose I'm good.


----------



## Murray

Spoiler: get rekd murrica


----------



## Toffee

Well.. I spent my 450 coins. Im really disappointed bc I have enough codes I just havent added to afford kid icarus. I really wanted to get that since I was considering buying a physical copy before but its like $40. I really dont get why they stopped letting people input their codes early. well, hopefully the card holder case will be nice quality.


----------



## abby534534

Well, only the t-shirt and the nintendog cards are left on the website now. I had hoped they would do an additional price reduction, but I doubt there will be any stock left for that.


----------



## abby534534

The Zelda pouch shipped recently. I hope it looks nice!

Also, was anybody here one of the lucky ones that received multiple 3DS cases?


----------



## JCnator

Sorry for bumping this thread, but here's a reminder for North American Club Nintendo members: NOA's Club Nintendo site is closing on *next Tuesday*. You might want to check on your Club Nintendo account to be sure that you don't leave your precious coins being thrown to waste.

At the moment, there isn't any physical prize to be taken, but there are downloadable games that will cost you from 150 to 700 coins. That is, assuming you own a 3DS, a Wii U and/or a Wii.


As for Europe and United Kingdom fellows, you still have up to *September 30th 2015* to use all of your stars that you've accumulated. Basically, you have about 3 months to do that until it closes forever.


----------

